# The artwork thread



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

i wonder if there are any artists here.
i start, i'm a traditional artist now going digital 
here are two of my latest works
 *fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/228/8/a/rango_by_niku4186-d46uk0c.jpg 
drawn traditionally using pencils

 *fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/201/7/b/in_the_north_by_niku4186-d411z5f.jpg  
 *fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/271/c/c/evening_sea_2_by_niku4186-d4b5xiw.jpg
made these two using corel painter.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome drawing *gollum*. BTW the first one looks like your dp


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

lol that's rango from the movie.
check it out on google


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually today only i got to know that there's a film so called rango  (my bro told me)


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2011)

You are a brilliant artist Gollum. Very nice drawing and paintings indeed. 

Sadly, I can't add you reputation in this thread.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2011)

awesome sketch gollum...even i used to sketch a lot before but stopped it since past 5 yrs...well looking at this i'll surely start again.

here are some of the artworks i drew when working late nights in office 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/OgAAAKPu1HRu_tD_bH6fqLsOTlf9MPEmN1mq_ffNHqMKD6ZYsKDhmHDEUC4ztJApW8gvG1gHBuo-cwI4yf6G1C0txmoAm1T1UIt2E4tFoYW24dhCjXJRUHkcf3EQ.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/OgAAAJ8cBLvbimvV9QTIfvD3BaZ5dILKIqVok83q4tEadOePLSsJ5efsr3s1bUvsW3nF5wrca5qXvoETYmbbWtz3lxcAm1T1UKjAYAfhcdQIjz6r0u6084QJdkSQ.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/OgAAAGX7ALRbTJ-Lt2MuWRpbGXvbNayrgJOTvuuAyf4hL6i7UoPNfc87ZqlFXvm-8hPr3JFWqHdX0QVf3h6Ru9l8KdUAm1T1UNbQ1kC10-oPIWmNtJIHW_X8W9Qu.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks everyone. no need for rep etc. i crated this thread for tdf artists to post their new and old artwork.
so guys, go ahead.




abhidev said:


> awesome sketch gollum...even i used to sketch a lot before but stopped it since past 5 yrs...well looking at this i'll surely start again.
> 
> here are some of the artworks i drew when working late nights in office


very nice abhidev
i really like the first one. if you keep practicing you will definitely get better and better. so keep doodling wherever you can be it home, office, train, bus, restaurant or toilet


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2011)

@gollum: yea its been a long time since then...i used to draw a lot...used to have my sketches held on notice boards in school and college ...

these artworks i hv posted are just something i drew on the office glass board with a marker...just for fun. anyways will dig into my drawer and see if i can find any of my work and post it here...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

gollum, i'd pay for those pics  
i like them better than some of the crap that is put up in art galleries in the name of "art"


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice work Gollum. As for me, once I tried sketching a girl's face. When I was done, it looked more like me than her.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2011)

does anime characters count?
if so...then i'll post my collection each day starting from tomorrow


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> gollum, i'd pay for those pics
> i like them better than some of the crap that is put up in art galleries in the name of "art"



thanks dude. but in my opinion most people who are more inclined towards technology would prefer digital art. and three purple you find at art galleries are not the same. 
i'm more inclined towards sketching in realism and fantasy.



Piyush said:


> does anime characters count?
> if so...then i'll post my collection each day starting from tomorrow



yes any artwork, even things you may draw at your walls 
graffiti
clay models
paintings
sketches etc etc



Krow said:


> Nice work Gollum. As for me, once I tried sketching a girl's face. When I was done, it looked more like me than her.



you know, if you get it right, you can have a very strong impression.
and....i'm telling you this cause it sure works 
in fact i mostly draw girls 

so here is another one whom you might know from the Harry potter movies.


Spoiler



*fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/088/8/e/Emma_Watson_by_Niku4186.jpg

that's Emma Watson if you still didn't recognize her


----------



## Alok (Oct 5, 2011)

*Nice thread !
I make sketches related to games . I'll post something in Deewali Holidays* coz i haven't time in collage.

I'll make something for sure.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2011)

Draw "Jem" again and "his crush" too


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

o yeah jem is such a sweetheart, i definitely will make her sketch. in fact it was her sketch that i started off with. and boy it was a jump start for me. since then i have learned many things about human anatomy and facial features. which has also raised my bar for beauty and.......not every girl is beautiful (by face that is)...but i can make almost any girl look beautiful in a sketch...the problem is, it won't look like her 

i can't make "his crush" again cause it was a sketch request and not to mention i made that one with a passport size photo as reference.


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2011)

Emma's hair looks very good.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks krow, i'm working on a new sketch now. just finished the outlines today. will post pics later in the night.


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2011)

Really good work Gollum, please keep it up.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2011)

@gollum, Emma's sketch is really beautiful, lookin like original  awesome!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2011)

here is what i'm working on. keep in mind this is just 5% and 10% completed, just the outline. so for now she looks like a ghost lol
i'm drawing this from the 3.2" screen of my phone
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/7303/rps20111007080307.jpg  
*img190.imageshack.us/img190/2484/rps20111007080433.jpg 
the rest will take another two days cause i can't draw much today for i have some other work today.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 7, 2011)

@gollum: awesome sketch of emma ....dude if you can let me know the process you follow while drawing a sketch...that will be really helpful...thanx


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2011)

in what part do you need help? like any specific area? eyes, hair, shin, nose, teeth or general symmetry?
this above sketch is going to be a part of my first tutorial on how to make realistic sketches.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 8, 2011)

more work done today. spent almost the whole morning drawing. not really, just felt like that
 *img638.imageshack.us/img638/6532/rps20111008174543.jpg  

after the base lines for the strokes i start with the hair.
 *img444.imageshack.us/img444/3858/rps20111008174604.jpg
 *img403.imageshack.us/img403/3108/rps20111008174622.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2011)

well to be frank...i don't follow any process to draw a sketch(n maybe that's why they don't look the same )....

Well you can start with...suppose you have a picture with u...how do u go abt drawing the outline, symmetry...etc.... most difficult part for me is to draw the lips and teeth  So probably while you are drawing this pic you can list down the steps in little detail. thanx. Well loved the way you have shaded the hair.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 8, 2011)

actually,i haven't shaded the hair at all. its just lines.
for symmetry, i would suggest using a grid of 3x3 blocks.
use the grid on both reference and your blank paper.
now start drawing the outline; start from anywhere; use a scale if you have trouble concentrating on proportions. best thing to do is to use a grid of same size on both.
when I started, i used a calculator 
but eventually after lots of practice you will not require any grid etc for the outline.

most importantly, don't give up if after one hour also your outlines don't  look perfect. a near perfect outline will take you 3 to 4 hours.
realism requires time, patience, and lots of observation. best take a break after every hour, consult with friends to point out flaws. cause after just 3 hours into the sketch you might just start to go crazy.

another important thing is paper. your school notebook will not do.
but a sketch pad with paper of thickness of 100gsm or more. i use 130.
get pencils from 2h to 10b and also use .5mm 2b and hb for detailing.
a regular eraser and a kneadable eraser. kneadable erasers are hard to find but are the best.
try to find blending stumps for shading or make your own.
use a clear, big and detailed photo reference. shitty reference = shitty sketch.
try finding easy references at first
don't ever start with celebrities


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2011)

^^Some pretty useful tips, thanks.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 8, 2011)

lips and teeth are the easiest.
the upper lip is always smaller than the lower.
don't draw lines for each teeth, the person in the sketch will look like a monster. draw the gums and lightly draw the edges of the teeth. the viewers brain will fill the lines. that's the magic trick. since teeth are the brightest of the whole face/sketch, make its immediate surroundings as dark as possible. in fact all bright spots ona sketch have black very close to it. now look at the tube light in your room, notice that its surface outline area is quite dark.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! You're very talented Gollum. Lady's lips looked a bit off, as opposed to her actual image. She looks more serious. But the rest looks really good. Emma's art is brilliant.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2011)

lady's sketch is of the time when i didn't know how to draw lips eyes and hair. you can call it a noob drawing. I plan to draw her again, she's my fav. if you want lips, check out my sketch below.
*fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/064/8/8/rosy_lips_by_niku4186-d3axvnn.png

now i can draw a better version of lady but before that i have to draw captain jack sparrow and asuka from tekken.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

above girl's eyes are nice.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks kola.
 a little update 
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/6603/rps20111012094644.jpg

drawing early i'm the morning helps a lot in maintaining concentration.


----------



## d3p (Oct 20, 2011)

Gollum said:


> *fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/064/8/8/rosy_lips_by_niku4186-d3axvnn.png





Gollum said:


> *img41.imageshack.us/img41/6603/rps20111012094644.jpg



I've got only one word to say "*Gorgeous*". BTW if you are planning to for some auction or selling off any time, then do let me know. I don't mind paying for the Master Pieces created from your Heart/ Paintbrush straight on the Canvas/Paper.

Nice Thread dude, keep posting.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

holy **** ! That's got be one of the best pencil sketch. Great !!!


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Superb works, gollum.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome sketch gollum, especially the hairs, the way you've given the curl by overlapping shows ur fine hand


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 7, 2011)

Good ones.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow they are real good gollum. Great artwork. Hats off to you.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks guys, its been do many days and i have not got any time to finish my last sketch. all thanks to my job.
i was jobless when i started


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 30, 2011)

if that girl's sketch is noob what is enthusiast then?

awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

Gollum thats  a masterpiece & amazing Talent...

which pencils u use (HB,2B etc) for a single drawing?
also do u use charcoal?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 1, 2011)

@zangetsu
i use pencils ranging from 2h till 10b
but majorly i use a 2b mechanical pencil with 0.5mm lead.
i don't use charcoal because its a messy business and i can't find grey paper for it.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 1, 2011)

@Gollum:Saw your creations.You are awesome!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks neuron,
btw the sketch above is now complete.
i will upload it tomorrow.
time to find a new model.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/chit-chat/5645d1322756460-artwork-thread-rps20111201_215926.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

^^Brilliant 



Gollum said:


> @zangetsu
> i use pencils ranging from 2h till 10b
> but majorly i use a 2b mechanical pencil with 0.5mm lead.
> i don't use charcoal because its a messy business and i can't find grey paper for it.



ok...but charcoal makes wonders I remember in my school a girl used charcoal in her drawings & they looked so amazin


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2011)

@gollum: awesome sketch man!!!! post more pics in portrait form....and btw who is this model?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 2, 2011)

its sophie marceru(check spelling)

I'll post a good picture tomorrow for i have a holiday tomorrow and photos come out well in daylight.

ps: i don't know how to use the charcoal pencil. and now i have gone digital so from now on i will be making digital art only.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys check out my portfolio here- arcane pixel

tell me what you think?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> Hey guys check out my portfolio here- arcane pixel
> 
> tell me what you think?



looks nice, do you have a deviantART profile? If you don't, I suggest that you make one soon.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2011)

Gollum said:


> looks nice, do you have a deviantART profile? If you don't, I suggest that you make one soon.



i made an account there but haven't posted any works yet...we'll do it soon, though..


----------



## Neuron (Dec 3, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> Hey guys check out my portfolio here- arcane pixel
> 
> tell me what you think?



They look amazing.You are a professional I assume.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2011)

Neuron said:


> They look amazing.You are a professional I assume.



All work on my website are my personal works, i'll update the site with my professional works soon...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 5, 2011)

@himadri: real nice work man!!!! what software do you use for 3d modelling?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @himadri: real nice work man!!!! what software do you use for 3d modelling?



thanx a lot...i am proficient in both 3ds max & maya...although i prefer 3ds max over maya as i have used it more...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2011)

As a big comic book fan, your work makes me jealous Gollum.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2011)

why so? i initially tried to draw manga but then shifted to realism. now i don't feel like drawing anime characters.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 15, 2011)

Gollum said:


> why so? i initially tried to draw manga but then shifted to realism. now i don't feel like drawing anime characters.



Because after reading comic books, I really got interested in drawing and tried my hand at it. I suck so bad, I can't even draw proper cubes lol. And comicdom has some great talents like Jim Lee, Lee Bermejo, Frank Miller, etc. If you haven't, then you must see Bermejo's art!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> Because after reading comic books, I really got interested in drawing and tried my hand at it. I suck so bad, I can't even draw proper cubes lol. And comicdom has some great talents like Jim Lee, Lee Bermejo, Frank Miller, etc. If you haven't, then you must see Bermejo's art!



check out joe madureira's work....the guy behind darksiders..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2012)

My Latest Digital sketch.
DA Link Nature and we by ~Niku4186 on deviantART
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/056/2/2/nature_and_we_by_niku4186-d4qwkzl.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

Gollum said:


> My Latest Digital sketch.
> DA Link Nature and we by ~Niku4186 on deviantART
> *fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/056/2/2/nature_and_we_by_niku4186-d4qwkzl.jpg



i cant close my mouth its just beautiful


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Gollum.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gollum said:


> My Latest Digital sketch.
> DA Link Nature and we by ~Niku4186 on deviantART
> 
> 
> ...



that looks very good...you should join conceptart.org if you want to really improve your skills..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks serpent

i can but i hardly find time to draw.


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome gollum.


----------



## digibrush (Mar 1, 2012)

@Gollum, your pencil drawings are pretty good.  also enjoy your digital painting.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks everyone. gonna do something new this weekend. week days are just too exhaustive for me


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice sketches and paintings *Gollum*.


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2012)

Did these like 18-19 years ago....! Oil on canvas.
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/oil_canvas.jpg
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/oil_canvas_2.jpg

@Gollum:
Liked you sketches.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ Whoa, looks like we have an artist mod amongst ourselves, nice paintings, stopped now?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2012)

asingh said:


> Did these like 18-19 years ago....! Oil on canvas.



these are very good... but 18- 19 yrs ago? you should do some now..


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Whoa, looks like we have an artist mod amongst ourselves, nice paintings, stopped now?


Yea, they are painful to do. Not that I hate it, I love painting, but it takes time and resources.

You need this:

1. A painting of that size needs an empty and dedicated room. Reason being: A lot of the paint gets splashed around. Oil point sticks were it settles, and has to be removed using petrol / turpintie / linsead oil. Place smells up too...!
2. It takes around 1-2 months to complete that. Cause the paint has to be left to dry, and then fresh layers applied on. 5-6 hours per day.
3. Oil paints are quite expensive. You need linseed oil / turpentine / oil paint also. Paint brushes, sables. Mixing boards. Canvas and spray paint to adhere the charcoal - which- is the outline. 
4. Time and time.



himadri_sm said:


> these are very good... but 18- 19 yrs ago? you should do some now..


See above. I sketch still.


*By the way, regarding the 2nd painting: read this:*
I have done more oils, but this is another one I had clicked. Am really happy I found the image. There is no way what so ever I will ever get to see this painting again in reality. It is in a house (I had gifted it) -and- we had a big family feud, so cannot enter the house anymore.

The deal here was: It was supposed to be hung up in a huge hall. So I made it in such a manner that it will look classic when seen from a distance. If you see it from a computer screen, does not look that good. Step like like 3-4 feet and then look at it. It will all gel in quite better. The oil paint was applied on really really dense, the huts were done using a scalpel painting knife, and the reflections of the boats had to be staged. I painted in the water till the edges of the boats, let the paint dry (takes ages); and overlay the reflection on top. Same with the foliage of the trees, which I induced using cloth dipped in oil paint+turpintine+linseed oil mix. Also as a rule for this painting: I never applied black or white as a direct stroke. I always mixed it in with semi-tone of something similar to what I wanted. A lot of tubes went into this, reason being that the color mixing and toning was done on the canvas. At some points, I was not satisfied, so had to let the paint dry and then scrape it off with a blade. Cannot wipe it off, cause it will smudge other correct areas. Progress was slow here.

This would again be 18-19 years of age.


By the way, someone asked about my Avatar, then deleted his post:
Theyyam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ Whoa, amazing dedication man, show us some more pics.


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2012)

Great dedication, Anil. And as tkin said show us some more.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2012)

Spoiler






asingh said:


> Yea, they are painful to do. Not that I hate it, I love painting, but it takes time and resources.
> 
> You need this:
> 
> ...






Yeah i know the challenges of painting in oil....but the joy of watching a painting come together is priceless...btw, if you already have traditional art skills, you should try painting in photoshop using an wacom...


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2012)

^^
What is that..?


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

asingh said:


> ^^
> What is that..?


Its a tablet, uses a touchpanel, for drawing.

I think its called Bamboo Wacom Wacom Bamboo or something like that.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

^^Wacom is a pen tablet.you can use that to draw/paint in the computer without a mouse


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its a tablet, uses a touchpanel, for drawing.
> 
> I think its called Bamboo Wacom Wacom Bamboo or something like that.



Wacom is a manufacturer, a brand- it has different models like bamboo, intuos & cintiq. Bamboo One is the cheapest & costs around rs. 2800/-


----------



## digibrush (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cintiq and Intuos for professionals. Intous4 is latest and price of smalest Intuos4 is around 12k+. Cintiq is more expensive, Cintiq Is an LCD Screen You Can Draw On it with pressure sensative pen.

Pen Tablet from Iball and frontech also available but wacom is the best.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 2, 2012)

@digi
a little behind on the updates. cintiq5 is out.
bamboo one pen small is 2.8k but you need medium size for any sketch.
i have the medium size one and it's 14" diagonally.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

if you want an wacom bambo,you try it out with wacom bambo one which i had(Now Gone for service,Hope i Get An RMA for that).Or Bambo fun is also good enough


----------



## digibrush (Mar 3, 2012)

My recent digital painting. 
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/5733/chanderpahar.jpg

Actrualy this is the cover page of The Mountain of the Moon(Chander Pahar) by Bibhutibhushan Bandopadhyay.

And few illustrations from the same book:
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/1741/76379395.jpg
*img718.imageshack.us/img718/7968/36212111.jpg
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/7045/44795607.jpg
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/2012/35076763.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/368/15081496.jpg

Draw with Bristle brush(Photoshop cs5).


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ Awsomeeeeeee...... 1st one looks Classic .....

*i39.tinypic.com/2iqmxxw.jpg

My digital art
Done using:Wacom bamboo one+cs4


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2012)

digibrush said:


> My recent digital painting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wooow...these are effin awesome...


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2012)

How difficult are those things to use, if one has always used sables/brushes/knifes.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

^You mean wacom bambo?


----------



## digibrush (Mar 3, 2012)

@serpent16, Thanks. Nice work. 


@himadri_sm, Thanks! 

@asingh! True. 
I enjoy both medium equally...either traditional or digital.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ digibrush, awesome dude, chander pahar is the book I grew with and it introduced me to adventures, thanks for drawing such a classic.


----------



## digibrush (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks bro! Chander pahar is one of my favourite, so I enjoy the works also. 
This edition of the book was published at Kolkata Book Fair 2012.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 25, 2012)

Started something new, looking for references for the background
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/1025/hobbak.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

looks good
Just add an snowy mountain


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 1, 2012)

Whoa some awesome sketches here! asingh and golum are both gifted artists.

These are some I made. Apologies for the sizes. Others can be seen *Here*


Spoiler



*nbaztec.co.in/designs/list/ps/draw-college/college.jpg
*nbaztec.co.in/designs/list/ps/toilet-sign/leave.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

^Nice ones nbaztec. 2nd one gives me some feel


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 1, 2012)

This was the source image:
*nbaztec.co.in/designs/scripts/php/imageFilter.php?id=25

How do you feel now?


----------



## RBX (Apr 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/X8Bh4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Yxbur.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ Shinnnnnnnnnnchaan


----------



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome artwork @asingh @nbaztec @digibrush...

Here are some cartoons i made for the decoration of my niece's 1st b'day!!!

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0050.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0047.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0046.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0048.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0045.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0044.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0042.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0041.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_0040.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice cartoons abhidev.



nbaztec said:


> This was the source image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No words


----------



## Gollum (May 26, 2012)

After many days I found time to draw.
Lets see if you guys can guess those juicy lips 
*WIP 1*
*img571.imageshack.us/img571/1781/img127q.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

megan fox  <3


----------



## Gollum (May 27, 2012)

You're good man. I'm impressed

Finished
*img580.imageshack.us/img580/1517/img140e.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

Gollum said:


> You're good man. I'm impressed
> 
> Finished
> *img580.imageshack.us/img580/1517/img140e.jpg



nice work dude...but she doesn't resemble much....must be drawn from an old pic of hers


----------



## TheSloth (May 27, 2012)

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/1517/img140e.jpg[/QUOTE]
i m your fan for sure. I too used to draw cartoon characters,mostly anime,but now i left cause of college,no time.
I want to know how to draw hair like u draw in dis sketch,please.


----------



## Gollum (May 27, 2012)

abhidev said:


> nice work dude...but she doesn't resemble much....must be drawn from an old pic of hers



I know, I didn't make it an exactly the same 

I added a little flavor of my own

*www.fernandoirigoyen.com/resources/megan_fox/Megan-Fox-4.jpg


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

Just dropping by to wish "awesome work" Gollum and asingh. Never knew we had such artists amongst us! 

This thread reminded me of my drawing classes in school. I used to love drawing. But looks like not enough to pursue even as a hobby. I would like to share some of my drawing (if I can find those) which I made during my childhood. Soon.


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

Gollum said:


> I know, I didn't make it an exactly the same
> 
> I added a little flavor of my own



man if you can teach how to draw the lips and the teeth or some tuts...it would eb of gr8 help...those hardest things for me to draw


----------



## Terabyte (May 28, 2012)

@Gollum : After seeing the original(colored) photo I have to say your sketch is 10 times better than the original one.
You have some awesome skills mate. 

@abhidev : Great cartoons, love them


----------



## Raziel (May 28, 2012)

Great works guys! 
well..I'm a self-taught freelance digital artist...just posting a random drawing 

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-f12M-6iuu3c/Thiemn04h2I/AAAAAAAAAJg/ytHSq5Nok-U/s1600/Vampire+Requiemf+copy.jpg

More can be seen on my blog:  Dreamfall | Art by Raziel The Fallen


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

@terabyte... thanx man!!!

@raziel : nice work...whats the name of this character?


----------



## Raziel (May 28, 2012)

@abhidev: thanx  no names..just a kinda dark vampiric character


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

Raziel said:


> @abhidev: thanx  no names..just a kinda dark vampiric character



is it a he or she ???


----------



## Raziel (May 28, 2012)

@abhidev: intended to be a skinny male character..anatomically sucks though 

..& here's another work..field of poppies.. 
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_vgCSQSjZQq4/TU-9Ah_SDPI/AAAAAAAAAHY/jSjnXu_iwZA/s400/field+of+poppies_by_raziel.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

Raziel said:


> @abhidev: intended to be a skinny male character..anatomically sucks though



hehhee ..


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice work guys. I just came to know about this thread. I would have joined the discussion and learned to draw if I knew a thread like this exists. Kudos OP for starting this thread.

I kinda like pencil drawing. I have tried to draw few things and posted the images somewhere in the other thread which serves whole different purpose. Now I can post 'em here...

I am not even "B" in beginner. So my work was done with normal pencil and in a notebook paper. The following works (the term "work" may not be apt for these basic thing as there are some fantastic works are posted in this thread) were drawn few months back. 

I need to ask you guys a lot right from the material/tools for pencil drawing. But for now please comment on these...

Eye
*img440.imageshack.us/img440/86/img0760yo.jpg

Manga Eye
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/2865/img0752di.jpg

Nose
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2931/img0755yd.jpg

My first portrait pencil drawing. And for this I have bought some variety of pencils. Really I found hard to find these pencils.

Heath Ledger "Joker"
*img580.imageshack.us/img580/4445/img5339k.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2012)

Michael Jackson

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3167/img5350q.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2012)

@nac

stop using notebook paper
get some good drawing pencils 2h h hb 2b 3b 4b 5b 6b 7b 8b 9b 10b

get a 2b 0.5mm pencil
90% of fmy sketches are done entirely on the 2b 0.5mm pencil


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Whoa some awesome sketches here! asingh and golum are both gifted artists.
> 
> These are some I made. Apologies for the sizes. Others can be seen *Here*
> 
> ...



careless whisper


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2012)

@nac...liked the manga eye you have made...nice!!!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 14, 2012)

@nac : Nice "Eye"(non-Manga)!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2012)

lol nice trex
inkscape made on a lunix machine
*i.imgur.com/rSFqi.png


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Gollum, 
I have bought 6H, 4H, 2H, B, HB, 2B, 4B, 6B and 10B and a charcoal pencil (B) and a white pencil. In fact this is what I could find in my place that too after a long search. Totally forgot that .5mm pencil.

No body knows what is kneaded eraser, blending stump, tortillon in the stationery shop. Where can I get these? I have even checked online...
What is pastel? Is this erasable?

Now I am working on a portrait. Even though I have dark/light pencils, I couldn't get the same dark/soft shades/tones. And now I am using drawing paper, but I don't see much difference between notebook paper and this drawing paper other than the later is little thicker. 

I am almost done with the portrait I am working on. I will post it tomorrow after giving some final touch.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 16, 2012)

I really loved work here, specially Gollum and specially the fact that you allowed your creative work to nurture, I remember I used to draw when I was so young then priorities changed and now I am more into development than designing, I still have my sketchbook somewhere, I will try to restore them and post here someday.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2012)

One more Portrait 
Made entirely from scratch in photoshop cs5 with wacom bamboo pen tablet
time ~36 hours 
Its still incomplete and I have no mood to finish it
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/3461/lilgirltut.png
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/4913/lilgirl2.png



nac said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Gollum,
> I have bought 6H, 4H, 2H, B, HB, 2B, 4B, 6B and 10B and a charcoal pencil (B) and a white pencil. In fact this is what I could find in my place that too after a long search. Totally forgot that .5mm pencil.
> ...


 you can get art supplies from flipkart now
they have kneaded erasers
If you can;t buy blending stumps them make them, just roll paper up and cut the tip diagonally with a scissor, I also don't have them but I made them myself and I made many for different sizes.

you can buy sketch books of A4 size from Navneet or Built 
papger thickness should be more than 100GSM and you should draw from the rough side of the paper to get the maximum darkness.



Ricky said:


> I really loved work here, specially Gollum and specially the fact that you allowed your creative work to nurture, I remember I used to draw when I was so young then priorities changed and now I am more into development than designing, I still have my sketchbook somewhere, I will try to restore them and post here someday.



Thanks Ricky


----------



## Raziel (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunning work there Gollum! Thnks for posting the work in progress stills


----------



## Anish (Jun 17, 2012)

@Gollum: I am impressed 

Well, I too was once drawing nice. But, took a long break - really long that I need few more days to bring my drawing hands back


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2012)

Gollum,
Wow!!! 36hrs... That sure needs one helluva patience... I really wonder how you guys bring that realistic hair. Dark/light shades and light falling on the hair (that glossy look), nothing I could bring.

Here is the one I was talking about.

Amy Adams

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/6339/img5502a.jpg

One more portrait...

Anushka Shetty
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/8879/img5519v.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jun 17, 2012)

nac said:


> Gollum,
> Wow!!! 36hrs... That sure needs one helluva patience... I really wonder how you guys bring that realistic hair. Dark/light shades and light falling on the hair (that glossy look), nothing I could bring.
> 
> Here is the one I was talking about.
> ...



For realistic hair, you should not do any shading on the hair
Use only a 0.5 or 0.3mm mechanical pencil 
you need to draw from the tip of the hair
for dark sides start with 2b which merge into a ligher shade of 2b and then into a regular shade of HB and then a lighter shade of HB and then the shade has to go back to the dark with the same steps
so its like Darkest>dark>less dark>light>lighter>lightest>lighter>light>less dark>dark>darkest


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2012)

^ Thank you...
I'll do that...


----------



## Raziel (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, here's a small digital painting I did a couple of years ago as a gift for someone  Made using Artrage + Wacom bamboo fun tablet. 
It's Ville Valo from my fav Gothic Rock band H.I.M 

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/o/2010/171/b/0/b0b3699af54316798cb96b010e5df39b.jpg



And here's another work-in-progress screenshot of Ville himself. 
*www2.ambientdesign.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=54075&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1301205002


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2012)

wow!!! awesome work @gollum , @raziel and @nac


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Now this thread was a surprise, wonderful works everybody who posted theirs.
I ll share some too 
I'm more of a quick sketch guy, and rarely work on longer drawings.

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31890427/IMAG0303.jpg

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-GDvY-JMQJnM/T9c1gdcYQiI/AAAAAAAABIw/QxuKFBt6tr0/s1600/IMAG0301.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-jloKLO7Zquk/T9c1cO3yaEI/AAAAAAAABIg/LrxtE4l9EBg/s1600/IMAG0299.jpg

These were about two years old, back when I was in my Arts class 

*fc07.deviantart.net/fs46/f/2009/180/d/9/Still_life_by_quadshashank.jpg

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/330/8/5/human_fig_drawing2_by_quadshashank.jpg

Drew this as a gift to a close friend of mine 
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/054/1/6/mother_teresa_by_shashankduggi-d3a7geh.jpg


----------



## ashintomson (Jun 18, 2012)

Raziel said:


> Hi, here's a small digital painting I did a couple of years ago as a gift for someone  Made using Artrage + Wacom bamboo fun tablet.
> It's Ville Valo from my fav Gothic Rock band H.I.M
> 
> *fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/o/2010/171/b/0/b0b3699af54316798cb96b010e5df39b.jpg
> ...


great works man .. can u tell me which font u used in that first pic ?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 19, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Now this thread was a surprise, wonderful works everybody who posted theirs.
> I ll share some too
> I'm more of a quick sketch guy, and rarely work on longer drawings.
> 
> ...



 nice cyborg
do you have a dA ID?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

@cyborg: wow!!!! amazing....we really do have some gr8 artists


----------



## Raziel (Jun 19, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> great works man .. can u tell me which font u used in that first pic ?



Hi *Ashintomson*, It's a free font called Scriptina.
You can find it here: Scriptina Font | dafont.com

Awesome sketches there *Cyborg*. The still life looks fantastic! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2012)

Watched Snow White yesterdey 
Better Quality version at my dA Page Snow White by ~Niku4186 on deviantART
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8614/snowwhitee.jpg


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice work guys.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2012)

@gollum, Thanks. Yeah I do have a DA page, but I'm not a full time artist, so never update it so much.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 23, 2012)

*@Gollum: *Nice work there Gollum! 
I guess you have used this photo as a reference..it was my current psp wallpaper btw 

*i46.tinypic.com/241l3yr.jpg




A quick still life sketch drawn from imagination..made using Sai and Wacom 

*i48.tinypic.com/2dvpnhv.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2012)

Raziel said:


> *@Gollum: *Nice work there Gollum!
> I guess you have used this photo as a reference..it was my current psp wallpaper btw
> 
> *i46.tinypic.com/241l3yr.jpg
> ...



true that raziel, I had lost the link to the ref, can you post it. i wanna add it to my dA art description.

I can't add any wallpaper to my psp as its got the chickHEN exploit and wallpapers creat troubles for the exploit.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 23, 2012)

*@ Gollum:* Sorry mate I also don't have any title to that image. Just random numbers only. I think I saved that pic from dA years back. I just recognized it as it was my PSP wallpaper 

..& btw, You can use the 'CFW PRO C' for the PSP..It's the latest and very stable. You can find it here: Release: CFW Pro C  Wololo.net


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 31, 2012)

here is mine. I did these when I was in 12th


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/odSiB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6eKwd.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 1, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> here is mine. I did these when I was in 12th
> *i.imgur.com/odSiB.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/6eKwd.jpg



Thats pretty good, are you a Naruto fan?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2012)

@gollum: Thanks. I am fan of naruto. But sadly i still didnt see all the episode that are available. No internet connection at home. This mobile internet,super slow,but I managed upload my sketch. I have few more sketch of pokemon,dragon ball z and beyblade, but these are my latest(3yrs old).
 And i asked you in one of my previous post about how to draw hair like you did in your 'megan fox' sketch,you still didnt answer.     . see my sketch,i just do plain shading, after seeing your sketch i don't like shading in mine.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2012)

WIP
made rover in 3d 
*i.imgur.com/3KAfU.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2012)

Pigeon done in GIMP.

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/085/f/4/be_my_birdie_by_mrilm-d4tzjcf.png

My  for this post.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 9, 2012)

Gollum said:


> lady's sketch is of the time when i didn't know how to draw lips eyes and hair. you can call it a noob drawing. I plan to draw her again, she's my fav. if you want lips, check out my sketch below.
> *fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/064/8/8/rosy_lips_by_niku4186-d3axvnn.png
> 
> now i can draw a better version of lady but before that i have to draw captain jack sparrow and asuka from tekken.


awesome gollum this is awesome pic i loved it so much keep it ur good work you rocked man!!! this is really valueable means a lot!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> awesome gollum this is awesome pic i loved it so much keep it ur good work you rocked man!!! this is really valueable means a lot!



Thanks ujjwal 



Gearbox said:


> Pigeon done in GIMP.
> 
> *fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/085/f/4/be_my_birdie_by_mrilm-d4tzjcf.png
> 
> My  for this post.


That's pretty nice


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@gollum: ok..don't tell your secret. Fine


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Watched Snow White yesterdey
> Better Quality version at my dA Page Snow White by ~Niku4186 on deviantART
> *img16.imageshack.us/img16/8614/snowwhitee.jpg



this one is mind blowing it blows off my mind   this is my current laptop wallpaper from now for sure  awesome hidden artists here specially you! cheers for you!!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @gollum: ok..don't tell your secret. Fine



you need to study, the light.
Hair is mostly curled and when light falls on it the shade of black changed from light to dark and then back to light
there is absolutely no shading in hair. also you need to use only 0.5mm or 0.3 mm pencil for hair
I'm gonna make a tutorrial soon


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 11, 2012)

@gollum: thank you so much, ok...i'll remember this. 
If tutorial is coming soon then i am eagerly waiting.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2012)

Some attempts with Bamboo Fun Stylus + Autodesk Sketchbook Express  


*i.imgur.com/eFsRB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YiyXs.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/tlJoB.jpg?1


----------



## Gollum (Sep 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Some attempts with Bamboo Fun Stylus + Autodesk Sketchbook Express
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/eFsRB.jpg
> ...



do you have a deviantart account?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2012)

^ I do. its the same, i.e, jojothedragon


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ That chinese guy is so handsome.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2012)

nice artworks @jojodragon


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2012)

Gollum said:


> lady's sketch is of the time when i didn't know how to draw lips eyes and hair. you can call it a noob drawing. I plan to draw her again, she's my fav. if you want lips, check out my sketch below.
> *fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/064/8/8/rosy_lips_by_niku4186-d3axvnn.png
> 
> now i can draw a better version of lady but before that i have to draw captain jack sparrow and asuka from tekken.



Nice drawing Gollum.Any tips on drawing nose for me?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2012)

You would need to first get the outline correct. Take your time to get the symmetry correct and then add a little shading making sure the nostrils be as dark as possible


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 24, 2012)

^thanks for the tip


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 7, 2012)

John Lennon
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/7711/lennonr.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> John Lennon


Nice. Stub & hair came very well.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 7, 2012)

^lol..thanks


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2012)

looks wonderful. your shading gives the sketch a watercolor effect which is an added plus point. i like it a lot.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 8, 2012)

^Thanks

^Thanks


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2012)

@Nanducob: super awesome sketch


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 9, 2012)

^Hehe Thankyou


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2012)

N00b attempt


----------



## Gollum (Dec 14, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> N00b attempt
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/chit-chat/7988d1355407541-artwork-thread-bbbez.jpg
> 
> View attachment 7988


That's some blade !!!

He reminds me of Dante from devil may cry.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought the same thing after I finished making it. Should've added a mutha under the blade, but i haven't had enough skills yet for that.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 14, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> N00b attempt



nice,you drew from your imagination,right?


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/o3eyw.png


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 14, 2012)

^nice,its the glasses from matrix ,ryt?


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2012)

No. That's pointy like this.
*www.maximumeyewear.com/productfolder/celebrity-sunglasses/movie-sunglasses/matrix-sunglasses/matrix-1-neo-sunglasses/matrix-1-neo-glasses.jpg

Mine's random!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2012)

All my influence comes from games, manga and anime. You can guess the rest.   I have one other style. I'll upload later.


----------



## nac (Dec 14, 2012)

Close-up of my eye...

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/1222/img8764o.jpg

I need to put lot of effort to get realistic...


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2013)

Its been a long time since I drew anything

Alisa Bosconovich from tekken VG

Took me close to 10hours to finish this sketch

Tools Used: 2H H regular pencil
2B Mechanical pencil
Kneaded Eraser
regular eraser
Blending Stump
tissue paper to keep the paper safe from my dirty hands

character copyright: namco Bandai
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/040/6/3/alisa_bosconovich_by_niku4186-d5ufhg7.png


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 10, 2013)

^whoa ..amazing  !


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 10, 2013)

@gollum: I am your fan. The way you do hair i love it. I still didn't learn it


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, the hair looks much better but my camera phone spoils it all.


----------



## Terabyte (Feb 22, 2013)

@Gollum : Man every sketch of yours makes me go like "Woaaaa" 
Those eyes look so real...how do you do them?
You are simply amazing...I would love to learn a lot from you


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 27, 2013)

*media.use.com

ignore the above see this *www.use.com/eb7e852f8923276c6ecd


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2013)

Any idea on how to make better faces? Got myself a 9B graphite pencil and trying.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 3, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Any idea on how to make better faces? Got myself a 9B graphite pencil and trying.



don't use 9b straightaway. I bought a whole lot of pencils from 2h till 10b 
but all I use is 2h, hb, and 2b.

For better symmetry, use a grid. And if its still difficult, use a scale and a calculator to measure the difference. Once you get a good outline done, you will automatically get a good sketch.

Draw regularly with a grid until you feel confident without one.
start with a4 size and gradually move to a3

I made the one below with a grid and a big scale cause honestly, a3 is too big for me. Took me almost a day just to finish the outline and prominent features.
Those little numbers on the top are conversions from reference to paper. A lot of math here  
I still have to fix the eyes and finish the clothing along with the background.
*fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/062/c/b/incomplete_sketch_by_niku4186-d5wte0z.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2013)

^as always,amazing


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Gollum. Will follow your advice and see whats cooks up.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 9, 2013)

Phone camera blurred the image.
another wip. Not getting enough time to draw these weekends.
*th07.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2013/067/c/9/wip2x_by_niku4186-d5xf2nl.jpg


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2013)

Did this long back. Just some random thing.
*i.imgur.com/xWjcTkJ.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Mar 9, 2013)

@gollum: nice work!!!

@gearbox: lips are too thick.... little bit thinner would be gr8...gr8 work maan


----------



## shreeji (Mar 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> One more Portrait
> Made entirely from scratch in photoshop cs5 with wacom bamboo pen tablet
> time ~36 hours
> 
> Thanks Ricky



They are really good gollum! I do some artwork too and these days I have been doing posters for events and stuff for college. It's such a pain in the neck to have to draw and scan 'cause I'm very bad at drawing with a mouse. I heard wacom is good. How is it? Does it come with an in-built photoshop software or is it just an input device which you can only use when connected to the computer. Any idea what's the difference between Bamboo Create, Capture and Fun?

My first portrait. This is all I have on my computer.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice work shreejiwelcome to forums.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2013)

shreeji said:


> They are really good gollum! I do some artwork too and these days I have been doing posters for events and stuff for college. It's such a pain in the neck to have to draw and scan 'cause I'm very bad at drawing with a mouse. I heard wacom is good. How is it? Does it come with an in-built photoshop software or is it just an input device which you can only use when connected to the computer. Any idea what's the difference between Bamboo Create, Capture and Fun?
> 
> My first portrait. This is all I have on my computer.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/chit-chat/9723d1364621414-artwork-thread-301650_308292632514717_1518263819_n.jpg


holy f++++ smokin cool sketch dude (you messed up the eyes ) but god damn that's one awesome sketch yaar

I have the cheapest wacom tablet. its wacom bamboo pen medium 
cost me 3.5k and its very decent. 
forget about software, all u get is trialware
moreover before you move the any drawing you will have to learn to draw all over again before you can even think of making artwork on a tablet.
Its messes with your thinking and perception. It took me a good long time to get used to it and now I can't write anything neatly on paper lol


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

There is also another member named 'Digibrush' who also have this kind of tablet(much more costlier than this,i guess).hook him up if you want the details.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2013)

after long time, i touched my tablet. initial stages of wall-e's cousin 
*fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/089/6/7/robo_by_niku4186-d5zs010.jpg

I am completely off the symmetry
drawn from scratch on paint tool sai


----------



## Gollum (Mar 31, 2013)

added some more details. Took reference from tetris to make the belt
*fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/090/e/2/robo_color3_by_niku4186-d5zx6md.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/bam1RZv.png


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice bird.
Tools?


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

^ gimp.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ gimp.



really? does it support digitizer?


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> really? does it support digitizer?


I've drawn/painted that via mouse. I've Bamboo one, but use it very rarely.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2013)

Asuka kazama wip  
*fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/096/4/9/asuka_3_crop_by_niku4186-d60m5rg.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2013)

New Update. Finished Drawing Asuka
*fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/102/5/e/asuka_kazama_by_niku4186-d61grbg.png


----------



## Gollum (Apr 14, 2013)

Starting on a new sketch of.........wait for it........asuka kazama 
*fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/103/f/4/askua_kazama_in_her_balcony_by_niku4186-d61ns2q.png


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 14, 2013)

@Gollum- sexy!

@Gollum- sexy!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> @Gollum- sexy!
> 
> @Gollum- sexy!



first one or the second one 
second one will be sexy with more clothes lol


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> first one or the second one



cant say,until you finish the 2nd one


----------



## Gollum (Apr 14, 2013)

Well i finished some parts of the second one,
 the important ones, but for now
I'm working on the outline.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2013)

ribs too pointy 

Good one.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice Gollum.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2013)

awesome work @gollum


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice stuff @ Gollum. The colored one needs better fingers, I think.  Another detail I always mess up myself.  Too embarred to submit my own stuff. Most of'em look weird.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 15, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Nice stuff @ Gollum. The colored one needs better fingers, I think.  Another detail I always mess up myself.  Too embarred to submit my own stuff. Most of'em look weird.



Dude you wont believe the response I am getting for that sketch. just 2 days in and its gone up in the all time popular Asuka Kazama sketches.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Did this on 2011.
Amateurish.. 

*i.imgur.com/oLaXUvz.png


----------



## Theodre (Apr 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Did this on 2011.
> Amateurish..
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oLaXUvz.png



Nothing is amateur when it comes to art!! It's just that everyone has have a different style  It's awesome  Infact, i like it and is ma wallpaper


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 15, 2013)

gollum wanna see the completed work tooo exited to see her !!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you nikin4, that really consoling.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Gearbox your artwork is awesome 
Can you share full HD version of it. I wanna use it as wallpaper


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

^ I've to dig the corresponding .psd file, will post it here once i find it.
Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 16, 2013)

Improved her curves 
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/106/1/5/159db8c78d3b4ec530529bbfb2dda2de-d61xapz.jpg


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 16, 2013)

Great work gollum and as well as others!
I am learning to draw cars! And have made a few sketches!
Am i eligible for posting it here?


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

^ Everyone is welcome here.. 
Post on, dude..


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2013)

*s20.postimg.org/gfnvt8wjh/Image0110.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/u82aovnb1/Image0064.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

Tilt the image horizontally and post again, if possible. It's not giving a clear view.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

nice work @saikia...n ya pls tilt the images


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2013)

Done boss 
*s20.postimg.org/ackjxxrct/Image0064.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/ea7tnce65/Image0110.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> Done boss


better


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/fcoJcSX.jpg

You can try Sketchbook Designer, to reach NEXT level in CAR-designs + sketching.
BTW, i liked the 2nd with a better 3D view..


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You can try Sketchbook Designer, to reach NEXT level in CAR-designs + sketching.
> BTW, i liked the 2nd with a better 3D view..



glad you liked it. Actually i don't have a pc right now! I have some other designs too. I will post them too!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 18, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> glad you liked it. Actually i don't have a pc right now! I have some other designs too. I will post them too!



you will have to use a pen tablet though and that means learning to hold a pen and draw all over again.

*brentbat.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/wacom_intuos_tablet2.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 18, 2013)

Did this in 2009 . Totally noobish 

PDF Host


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you will have to use a pen tablet though and that means learning to hold a pen and draw all over again.



yup! Btw how much does that thing costs?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 18, 2013)

thousands to lakhs
mine costs 3.5k cheapest one 
wacom bamboo pen medium


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

*GIMP*
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3329/43955090.png


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *GIMP*
> *img21.imageshack.us/img21/3329/43955090.png



add teeth


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

^ That's KID.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 22, 2013)

@Gearbox: cute sketch yaar. very nice


----------



## saikiasunny (May 1, 2013)

*postimg.org/image/4t8x0b4jd/



saikiasunny said:


> *postimg.org/image/4t8x0b4jd/



*s20.postimg.org/6l1vv7nwd/Image0355.jpg


----------



## Gollum (May 2, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> *postimg.org/image/4t8x0b4jd/
> 
> 
> 
> *s20.postimg.org/6l1vv7nwd/Image0355.jpg



nice, I would suggest you to add a little grass to the background or near the legs to make it more realistic.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> nice, I would suggest you to add a little grass to the background or near the legs to make it more realistic.



ok bro. Will do it again and repost it!


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

^ Nicely done..


----------



## saikiasunny (May 2, 2013)

*s20.postimg.org/kwcns088t/Image0361.jpg
redone guys!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2013)

Looks good 
Nice  muscles


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> *s20.postimg.org/kwcns088t/Image0361.jpg
> redone guys!


good.nice upperbody!
And your finger!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 2, 2013)

Thanks allu azad and nanducob  glad you guys liked.


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2013)

@saikiasunny: Did you draw it by pen?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 3, 2013)

@swapnil26 yes, i drew it with a blue cello ball pen, an apsara pencil and my chubby fingers.


----------



## Gollum (May 3, 2013)

[something that I've been working on
full painting is too big and still incomplete. You can see that on the top right.
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/123/f/5/untitledwip_by_niku4186-d63y8ae.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> @swapnil26 yes, i drew it with a blue cello ball pen, an apsara pencil and my chubby fingers.



 I am thinking to use color pencil to draw something but I use eraser too much. You did directly by pen. really nice.


----------



## Neuron (May 3, 2013)

@Gollum: Awesome work!


----------



## Gollum (May 3, 2013)

Neuron said:


> @Gollum: Awesome work!



thanks dude, the rest of her is too hot for the forum


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

^ Man, you're too good with shading. That's the difficult part in coloring; You've set the gradients well with shadows//
I once tried SAI, but left the flow to use it after. Infact, i don't draw nowadays  except playing games!!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 3, 2013)

Gollum said:


> [something that I've been working on
> full painting is too big and still incomplete. You can see that on the top right.


cool one gollum. Really nice.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2013)

Gollum said:


> [something that I've been working on
> full painting is too big and still incomplete. You can see that on the top right.



You mean top left ? 

The pic is awesome


----------



## Gollum (May 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> You mean top left ?
> 
> The pic is awesome



oh yeah top left


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2013)

Man, Gollum, that's some real skills, almost pro-like or pro. You're a very good artist both digital and non-digital. I don't know how I missed this thread, it's been here for 2 years, damn. You a pro, Gollum, congratulations.

If I had your skills, I would just draw the woman of my dreams and be sad...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2013)

> If I had your skills, I would just draw the woman of my dreams and be sad...


lmao


----------



## Gollum (May 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Man, Gollum, that's some real skills, almost pro-like or pro. You're a very good artist both digital and non-digital. I don't know how I missed this thread, it's been here for 2 years, damn. You a pro, Gollum, congratulations.
> 
> If I had your skills, I would just draw the woman of my dreams and be sad...


If i could i would draw the woman of my dreams too. But 
There are these faces. They keep on changing. I would like a face for a day
And then i might go for another.


Nerevarine said:


> lmao


we must all be happy with what we have for now. Cause what we want right now
Might not be what we were looking for since the start


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> thanks dude, the rest of her is too hot for the forum



Awwww, I was waiting for it.


----------



## Gollum (May 4, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Awwww, I was waiting for it.



It will be posted in DA  I will link it here.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 4, 2013)

*s20.postimg.org/k3jus0n25/Image0350.jpg

a quick 15 min sketch.


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2013)

awesome work @gollum....shading is something I can't do


----------



## Gollum (May 5, 2013)

added more details. Trying to make this as complete as possible is now getting on my nerves.
what I have in mind is cable tv wires and telephone lines. Some crap on the side of the roads like here in india
an AC or two. probably a cycle kept somewhere at the side of the road
door behind the girl. Girls caps needs some design too.
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/124/9/b/wip_2_by_niku4186-d645f07.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)

Something wrong with her left thingy ?


----------



## Gollum (May 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Something wrong with her left thingy ?



as I said its work in progress.


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Something wrong with her left thingy ?


You mean her left hand?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> as I said its work in progress.



Yeah , I can see a ghost near the shop window 

PS : I really like what you did with body skin and hair 



Gearbox said:


> You mean her left hand?


Well , the creator understood


----------



## Gollum (May 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Yeah , I can see a ghost near the shop window
> 
> PS : I really like what you did with body skin and hair
> 
> ...



this is actually the shrinked image.

actual is 3000x2560 pixel  where you can have a real good look at the details 



Gearbox said:


> You mean her left hand?


left hand is not supposed to be visible. I have to put some plant leaves there, which is again a tedious task.


----------



## Gollum (May 11, 2013)

from lines to color. I Still feel there is something missing. 
*imageshack.us/a/img507/3848/ask3.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 11, 2013)

^ Maybe some wind  ?


----------



## Gollum (May 12, 2013)

Interesting, problem is, i don't know how to 
Maybe i need to look for some references.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 24, 2013)

@Gollum Awesome artwork.


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> @Gollum Awesome artwork.



thanks mate


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> from lines to color. I Still feel there is something missing.
> *imageshack.us/a/img507/3848/ask3.jpg



this fu(kin awesome bro... just awesome. shading on the skin is just spot on. 

just my two cents, coz you said sometrhing was missing..

*the balcony railing seems out of perspective* - coz the right hand is on the railing, she's leaning over the railing thrusting "them" out .. so the riling travelling into the image should be a bit lower, coz in proportion to her 'symmetrical' body, the left hand wouldnt be at the level of the railing. 

*the two boundary walls* - definitely perspective problem. unless the road is too inclined. 

*the strap of the top* - the right strap is tight so its hanging a bit off from the body. this should be the case with the left strap too, no? that if she is standing in a straight posture, which she is, i think.

_by the way light act, the lower part of her body [legs] should be a bit less exposed._ no source of light under there, right??


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this fu(kin awesome bro... just awesome. shading on the skin is just spot on.
> 
> just my two cents, coz you said sometrhing was missing..
> 
> ...



very good observation bro.

Yes she is supposed to be leaning more on the right hand so the right strap gets tight 

the road is supposed to be an incline so the boundary walls get bent/weird. It looks like a screwup but the girl covers up the f.up with her sexyness 
balcony needs fixing for sure

I might just remove the leg part completely and some of the red flower plant branches.

I just realized that the colors look like **** on my laptop. IPS display on my dell monitor rules \m/


----------



## Nanducob (May 24, 2013)

@Anirband
wah..what a beautiful imagination


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^wah..what a beautiful imagination



just imagine your girlfriend was like that [you can change the ethnicity ]
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/131/6/a/asuka_exp2_1_2_by_niku4186-d64v3fx.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> very good observation bro.
> 
> Yes she is supposed to be leaning more on the right hand so the right strap gets tight
> 
> ...



hmmm.. if projecting her sexiness is what you want, then dont remove the leg. overdoing the red flowers will mar the pic. 

get a bit more texture on the top [at the bend of the hip] and the skirt.


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> hmmm.. if projecting her sexiness is what you want, then dont remove the leg. overdoing the red flowers will mar the pic.
> 
> get a bit more texture on the top [at the bend of the hip] and the skirt.



sure thing mate. will do that tomorrow. been up since 2:30am today, no sleep at all.


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

what u do?

make her sexy all day??


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what u do?
> 
> make her sexy all day??



hahahaha no


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

good good..

would definitely like to see the finished art..

and that face + curves = oooh la la!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> just imagine your girlfriend was like that [you can change the ethnicity ]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yea, good looks and all, but how's the innards?  That's one thing I've learnt...


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2013)

pretty kawaii


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yea, good looks and all, but how's the *innards*?  That's one thing I've learnt...



uugghh.. thats a nasty word.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

Did some skin work and eye detailing, Ignore the flowers please. I don't know how to draw them. 
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3877/eda2d895043a019c2687cb9.png


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

Y U Crop pic??



it looks better uncropped.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2013)

Never looked at the eye


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Y U Crop pic??
> 
> 
> 
> it looks better uncropped.


the rest of the photo is incomplete so it looks more clunky in full resolution


Allu Azad said:


> Never looked at the eye



well...now you do.


----------



## Nithu (Jun 12, 2013)

This is my first attempt to draw on Graphics tablet. I hope it went pretty well. 

*imageshack.us/a/img607/1614/girllookportrait.jpg

Thanks to *Gollum*, i bought Wacom Bamboo One Medium tablet few weeks back.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 15, 2013)

^That's pretty awesome!

Here's a little cup I made using Blender:

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/6109/38mg.png


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2013)

Nithu said:


> This is my first attempt to draw on Graphics tablet. I hope it went pretty well.
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img607/1614/girllookportrait.jpg
> 
> Thanks to *Gollum*, i bought Wacom Bamboo One Medium tablet few weeks back.


that's pretty awesome, hair and eyes stand out a lot. Good job mate, how long did it take to finish?


bikramjitkar said:


> ^That's pretty awesome!
> 
> Here's a little cup I made using Blender:
> 
> *img841.imageshack.us/img841/6109/38mg.png



wow, that's got some good reflections


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

awesome work Nithu & bikramjitkar. 

and here i thought Gollum was TDF's resident artist. too bad he aint the only one.  

Gollum, feel the heat yet??


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> awesome work Nithu & bikramjitkar.
> 
> and here i thought Gollum was TDF's resident artist. too bad he aint the only one.
> 
> Gollum, feel the heat yet??



I feel happy to not be alone anymore.


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow. Amazing works on girl and cup. 
@Nithu: Which s/w you used?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 16, 2013)

hehehe I just realized there are 2 girls and one cup on this page...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> hehehe I just realized there are 2 girls and one cup on this page...



I shoot you  Dirty mind


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I shoot you  Dirty mind



oh hush...



bikramjitkar said:


> hehehe I just realized there are 2 girls and one cup on this page...



please continue...  

maybe you could draw something


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2013)

awesome @nithu and @bikram


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

actually it is not much of an artwork,(when compared to the amazing creations in this thread ) but I made myself a FB cover..here it is..

*i.imgur.com/PXWtKLC.jpg


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

gr8 artwork all. Keep up the good work. You guys are the next MF hussain. Just do not do any naked goddess pics.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2013)

they are the first man (gollum,i dont remember others ) .... didnt saw the CLASS MATE add ?????


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> gr8 artwork all. Keep up the good work. You guys are the next mf hussain. Just do not do any naked goddess pics.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> didnt saw the CLASS MATE add ?????



which one..? youtube link..?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2013)

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7eh0jhEEs[/youtube]

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7eh0jhEEs

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7eh0jhEEs[/youtube]


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

i thought gollum made a CLASSMATE ad... oops 
i got tht nw @nikhilsharma007nikx  
he is the first nikhil a.k.a gollum !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 17, 2013)

hahahhah


----------



## Nithu (Jun 19, 2013)

Really sorry for the late reply,
@bikramjitkar thanks dude, nice cup. 
@Gollum thanks man, it took 5+ hours. 
@anirbandd thanks dude.
@Gearbox thanks dude, I used Corel Painter 12.
@abhidev thanks dude.
@axelzdly1 that’s really good FB cover page.
@varun004 thanks man.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn I lost my school art book or I'd have shown you guys my drawing of Edward Elric from FMA: BH (all pencil art and shaded with pencil, don't have drawing pens). Copied it off the first OP of the series.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 20, 2013)

@ nithu3D thanks man!


----------



## Funny (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice work guys. Good artwork can be found in this thread


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2013)

Funny said:


> Nice work guys. Good artwork can be found in this thread



Thanks funny.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

Really nice thread gollum welldone
Stopped drawing/painting after joining engineering  will try my hands again on canvas in few days will post surely


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 26, 2013)

Tried something new
*s20.postimg.org/ojhwdybel/Image0465.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> Tried something new
> *s20.postimg.org/ojhwdybel/Image0465.jpg



good job on the reflections.
but why is the paper red in color?



ankush28 said:


> Really nice thread gollum welldone
> Stopped drawing/painting after joining engineering  will try my hands again on canvas in few days will post surely



thanks.
I was also like you, had stopped drawing but started in 3rd year of engg and never really stopped after that.
these days I dedicate my weekends at home drawing or watching movies


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 26, 2013)

I applied a sepia filter over the original pic.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> I applied a sepia filter over the original pic.



Hmm.. I would have left it b/w
Anyway, here is another of my works in progress
spent 3 hours already, 2 hours mostly for outline
Its a little girl, for those who can't make out the difference.
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/7350/dm9q.jpg


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 29, 2013)

Automotive fever
*s20.postimg.org/i956aqgcd/Image0503.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/4e6vs9lx9/Image0484.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Hmm.. I would have left it b/w
> Anyway, here is another of my works in progress
> spent 3 hours already, 2 hours mostly for outline
> *Its a little girl, for those who can't make out the difference.*
> [-img]*img191.imageshack.us/img191/7350/dm9q.jpg[/img]





nice 

btw, did you complete the earlier hottie??



saikiasunny said:


> Automotive fever
> [-img]*s20.postimg.org/i956aqgcd/Image0503.jpg[/img]
> 
> [-img]*s20.postimg.org/4e6vs9lx9/Image0484.jpg[/img]


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> nice
> 
> btw, did you complete the earlier hottie??



no, she's on hold for the time. as this one is close to its deadline.
Hottie is for me but this one is for someone else.
Btw, this is my last freebie. Everything else from now will cost money. lots of money hahahahaha


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 30, 2013)

aw.

does that mean no sneak peaks in here too??


----------



## Gollum (Jul 1, 2013)

Updated
*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p480x480/969861_10201454026253401_763026072_n.jpg

on a side note, there are so many god damn ads on tdf, Thank goodness for ABP


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2013)

looks nice! \m/


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2013)

Guess who I am Drawing this time
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5374/5opu.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Guess who I am Drawing this time
> *img43.imageshack.us/img43/5374/5opu.jpg



Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Guess who I am Drawing this time



The Lady from DMC


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Morgan Freeman.


oh please 


Zangetsu said:


> The Lady from DMC



you're right. 
I have drawn her before but it was a pencil sketch and now its a totally digital  one


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Morgan Freeman.







Nanducob said:


> Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 17, 2013)

Working at 5000px canvas.
so lets learn the basics 
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/229/1/3/lady_devil_may_cry___wip_by_niku4186-d6iiyjv.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2013)

^awesome... 5000px.. i can only imagine the size!!!

btw, i would like to see a shot of your tools, the hardware that you use to draw... just curious.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 18, 2013)

its only a medium wacom bamboo pen tablet. cheapest one in the market.

New Update
Link
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/229/7/2/lady_wip_by_niku4186-d6ime5d.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

holy fVck!!..

its shaping up awesome!!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> holy fVck!!..
> 
> its shaping up awesome!!



goddamn forum, reduces the dimensions of the photo.
*fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/229/3/a/lady_wip_by_niku4186-d6ime5d.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Aug 18, 2013)

Who is she... her face cut looks a little odd  IMO


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> goddamn forum, reduces the dimensions of the photo.
> *fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/229/3/a/lady_wip_by_niku4186-d6ime5d.jpg



you still have a lot of work left, i guess??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Who is she... her face cut looks a little odd  IMO


character from  devil may cry. Face looks odd because its not complete


anirbandd said:


> you still have a lot of work left, i guess??



Yea dude, this one was way too simple on paper. 
I can't seem to get her fringe right.
Haven't even thought of her hair on the left side. Right side needs fixing too.
But damn, the colors look so bad on my laptop.
IPS display is truly amazing


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Gollum said:


> character from  devil may cry. Face looks odd because its not complete



A character from the latest DMC ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2013)

That eye, please do something.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel the left eye is farther from the nasal bridge.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2013)

Gollum said:


> character from  devil may cry. Face looks odd because its not complete
> 
> 
> Yea dude, this one was way too simple on paper.
> ...



the eye on the right needs work. Shadows.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2013)

He's trying this lady.

*wallpoper.com/images/00/42/79/26/devil-may_00427926.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> A character from the latest DMC ??


DMC 3, not the new one.


Faun said:


> That eye, please do something.


which eye, both are unfinished


Gearbox said:


> I feel the left eye is farther from the nasal bridge.


it looks like that because the shadow on the right has not been layed out


anirbandd said:


> the eye on the right needs work. Shadows.


Yep it does, I'm leaving it for later.


Gearbox said:


> He's trying this lady.
> 
> *wallpoper.com/images/00/42/79/26/devil-may_0042726.jpg[/MG][/QUOTE]
> True that. She my fav, most cute game character.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes the right eye looks flat... As her face is turned to the left... The shadows will fix all this...


What is the procedure... First you draw it on a paper and then scan it or directly a digital one??


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> He's trying this lady.
> 
> *wallpoper.com/images/00/42/79/26/devil-may_00427926.jpg



What's her name...she is definitely beautiful


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Yes the right eye looks flat... As her face is turned to the left... The shadows will fix all this...
> 
> 
> What is the procedure... First you draw it on a paper and then scan it or directly a digital one??


I draw directly on screen. I've drawn her in the past ...directly on paper.


abhidev said:


> What's her name...she is definitely beautiful



her real name is Mary but in the game she is called Lady as she does not tell dante her name.
She's been on my desktop since 2005.

My precious!


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 19, 2013)

She is coming up nice and hot


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> She is coming up nice and hot



Thanks Al


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> A character from the latest DMC ??



u have played latest DmC...there is no lady in it (instead Kate is there)....it there in earlier DMC series (DMC4 etc)
she is sexy & her weapon is deadly


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u have played latest DmC...there is no lady in it (instead Kate is there)....it there in earlier DMC series (DMC4 etc)
> she is sexy & her weapon is deadly



I wont call her sexy, cool would be the best way to describe her. Trish is sexy.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u have played latest DmC...there is no lady in it (instead Kate is there)....it there in earlier DMC series (DMC4 etc)
> she is sexy & her weapon is deadly



Oh you mean she is a playable character or side character like Kate?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Oh you mean she is a playable character or side character like Kate?


in DMC4 she is a NPC...I guess in DmC & DmC2 & 3 she is playable 



Gollum said:


> I wont call her sexy, cool would be the best way to describe her. Trish is sexy.


Hmm..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> in DMC4 she is a NPC...I guess in DmC & DmC2 & 3 she is playable
> 
> 
> Hmm..



Unfortunately, she is not a playable character in any of the games. Just a side character for the story.
She does not look so good in the anime, but still cool as hell.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2013)

Update
*th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2013/235/9/d/wip_lady_2_by_niku4186-d6jg7t4.jpg

TDF reduces the size
link for full hd photo
In the screen shot I have reduced the canvas to 25%
*niku4186.deviantart.com/art/Wip-Lady-2-395466376?ga_submit_new=10%3A1377314688
Improved saturation
*fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/235/9/7/improved_saturation_by_niku4186-d6jg95b.jpg

Friday Update
*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1238206_10201834462124060_461306084_n.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 24, 2013)

its coming up very nice!! 

but shadows shadows...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> its coming up very nice!!
> 
> but shadows shadows...



well face detailing is 90% complete in this screenshot 
I'm working on her shirt right now. which is like 40% done along with all shadows.
I'm thinking about a background right now. Was thinking of something like shadows with white eyes in the background.
Like devils behind her.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 24, 2013)

^the hair on the right should cast a shadow on the right side of the face and eye, no??


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2013)

does her face look too slim?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^the hair on the right should cast a shadow on the right side of the face and eye, no??



Hmmm...You are right, I did add shadow on the cheek, its faint. 
on her forehead, have left it for the time being as I was trying to get it close to the reference.
Have to reduce the saturation on her Lips. Will have to use goddamn phtotoshop.



snap said:


> does her face look too slim?



dudee I've been staring at her face since 6am today, I can't make any difference now. Gotta go out look at some real people now


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

snap said:


> does her face look too slim?



I too feel it's too slim... also the lips are thinner compared to the original...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2013)

after a good nights sleep i figured the reason the face looks thin is because its not curved properly at the left side. i need to work on that.
tbh i felt that the lips were big. do you guys find the upper lip smaller or lower.
as always i like your input. please do mention  things that you find out of place.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 25, 2013)

everything will be ok if you are able to sync the face according to the hair .... it looks like that a cut pumpkin helmet is added to the hair .... and yes upper lip is kinda thin a mm or two will suffice.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 25, 2013)

My first try on using Mesh tool in illustrator. I guess its came out good. 

Image 1: Original pic from the internet.
Image 2: Sample single cherry created using mesh tool.
Image 3: Wire-frame view of the final image. 

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/6197/lue0.jpg


Final image. 

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/9550/0hwh.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 25, 2013)

That looks damn sexy


----------



## Nithu (Aug 26, 2013)

@Allu Azad Thanks bro...


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicely done, Nithu.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

Nithu said:


> My first try on using Mesh tool in illustrator. I guess its came out good.
> 
> Image 1: Original pic from the internet.
> Image 2: Sample single cherry created using mesh tool.
> ...



what major changes have you done apart from blurring out the bg??


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

^ He recreated the cherries..


----------



## Nithu (Aug 27, 2013)

@Gearbox thanks bro. 

@anirbandd are you talking about just the background?  can you explain? 
like Gearbox said, i recreated everything from scratch using the original reference pic. that was the major change.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe he didn't notice keenly to differentiate the real one and recreated one.
Anyways, you win..


----------



## Nithu (Aug 28, 2013)

@Gearbox its okay


----------



## Gollum (Aug 28, 2013)

@nithu
can I has the cherries, me hungray!


----------



## Nithu (Aug 28, 2013)

@Gollum of course you can.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

Nithu said:


> @Gearbox thanks bro.
> 
> @anirbandd are you talking about just the background?  can you explain?
> like Gearbox said, i recreated everything from scratch using the original reference pic. that was the major change.





you recreated the whole damn thing!! 

its so perfect i didnt even realise!!

this is awesome bro.. pure awesome!


----------



## Nithu (Aug 29, 2013)

@anirbandd Yaap! Thank you bro...


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

you are welcome... 

keep us posted about the work you do in the future. 

if you have a deviantart profile, link it to your siggy


----------



## Nithu (Aug 29, 2013)

@anirbandd 
Yes, of course. 
No, Deviant Art profile yet, planning to make one soon. Will update.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2013)

Wallpaper version of the Wip. Gave her little chubby cheeks 
had to resize and crop for full HD
right click>view image 
or
right click>open image in new background
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/242/8/d/lady_devil_may_cry_wip___wallpaper___by_niku4186-d6kek24.jpg
Original Link


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 31, 2013)

The nose is not that sexy


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

wow.. she came very really nice..
love those lips...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> The nose is not that sexy



i have not made the scar. poor thing.
im gonna make a normal left eye for her too



Gearbox said:


> wow.. she came very really nice..
> love those lips...



i re made the lips, red eye and area near it along with her shirt.
i'm struggling with the embroidery on her shirt collar.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2013)

lips need to be fixed..also the nose seems to be skewed towards the left more.... IMO...rest looks good


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 31, 2013)

abhidev said:


> lips need to be fixed..also the nose seems to be skewed towards the left more.... IMO...rest looks good


I agree.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2013)

abhidev said:


> lips need to be fixed..also the nose seems to be skewed towards the left more.... IMO...rest looks good



good observation. I think its more because of the angle from the bridge to the tip.
I think I can fix that with a bit more shading. 
I love digital art, you can fix anything


----------



## Nithu (Aug 31, 2013)

@Gollum really good work bro... 
this was done using Corel Painter right?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2013)

Nithu said:


> @Gollum really good work bro...
> this was done using Corel Painter right?



no, point tool sai. I hate painter as I cannot figure out the brushes in it. moreover sai brushes are like a pencil so it helps this traditional artist.

can someone point the mistake/oddness in the lips?
Oh and should I alter the eyebrows?
Updated
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/243/c/6/wip_4_by_niku4186-d6kg1s8.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Sep 1, 2013)

For the lips I think it lacks plumpness  if you observe carefully.... Currently it seems more like a pout... the shirt shades looks nice... Great job


----------



## digitfan (Sep 3, 2013)

Nithu thats awesome! Best post in this page.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

Mail2Day: Amazing Paper Cut Artwork by Eiko Ojala (25 pics)

Mail2Day: Amazing 3D Photo-Realistic Art by SmugOne (20 pics) <-- Gollum u r 3rd in this


----------



## Nithu (Sep 5, 2013)

@digitfan thanks bro... 

Simple art using ArtRage Studio Pro. 

*img547.imageshack.us/img547/3636/qdqg.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally completed
*fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/256/3/b/lady_devil_may_cry_3_by_niku4186-d6m7kxa.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Finally completed
> *fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/256/3/b/lady_devil_may_cry_3_by_niku4186-d6m7kxa.jpg



tits or Gtfo


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 14, 2013)

Nose is a bit pointy

and I don't like the lower lips !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 14, 2013)

distance between the lips and the bottom of the nose is more also make the nose short . Or else its great /////.......


----------



## Gollum (Sep 14, 2013)

ive put down my sig guys. that means im done with this sketch. i have to make something new now. im bored of lady now. thanks for your input guys, appriciate it.



Nanducob said:


> tits or Gtfo



i have my next reference ready. it has your eye candy.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i have my next reference ready. it has your eye candy.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2013)

@Gollum, real nice...


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/3z7GJdK.jpg

A "quick" sketch for the MC in Mechtroidvania (working title). 

At least it turned out better than my first attempt.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/b5Emh6b.png



Art is frustrating. I prefer the much cleaner lifestyle of text editors.


----------



## snap (Oct 6, 2013)

^^
10/10 from me


----------



## Nithu (Nov 6, 2013)

Using ArtRage Studio Pro and Adobe Photoshop CS6  
Took a reference photo from internet and recreated it.  
It took 5+ hours to complete. 

*img577.imageshack.us/img577/723/lqxh.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2013)

pretty good but a bit of symetry is lost.
pointing at the right eye
also fix the Jaw. there is no symmetry in it. Unless you were trying to show that she is facing a different direction and the shadow was supposed to compensate the oddness of symmetry on the jaw.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 7, 2013)

When in doubt, use the almighty flip. 

*i.imgur.com/G5c9j8i.jpg


----------



## digibrush (Nov 7, 2013)

@Gollum. awesome work man!! Really nice.  

@dead5, Very nice for quick sketch.  Sketchbook?

@Nithu, good work but not yet complete may be...


I did this work few weeks ago in photoshop cs6. 

*i.imgur.com/m2YpV7d.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2013)

great job @nithu n @digibrush


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2013)

digibrush said:


> @Gollum. awesome work man!! Really nice.
> 
> @dead5, Very nice for quick sketch.  Sketchbook?
> 
> ...



Colors are looking really nice. 
If I were to make the same I would have started off the same way but later gone into making it look as real as possible. Realism is my thing.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 7, 2013)

@digibrush I am totally in love with her


----------



## Nithu (Nov 7, 2013)

Gollum said:


> pretty good but a bit of symetry is lost.
> pointing at the right eye
> also fix the Jaw. there is no symmetry in it. Unless you were trying to show that she is facing a different direction and the shadow was supposed to compensate the oddness of symmetry on the jaw.



Thank you bro....  yeah, points noted. 

@dead5 yeah, i forgot that thing. 

@digibrush Thank you bro...
That's really good work. 

@abhidev Thank you bro...


----------



## digibrush (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks @All.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can any1 tell me best and easy way to convert a real image to a cartoon image


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 12, 2013)

digibrush said:


> @dead5, Very nice for quick sketch.  Sketchbook?
> [/IMG]



M$ Paint.

Drawing with a mouse is significantly harder than pencil.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

dead5 said:


> M$ Paint.
> 
> *Drawing with a mouse is significantly harder than pencil.*





1)*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130908164226/trollpasta/images/3/30/You_don%27t_say.png


2)*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130729084421/unanything/images/9/9b/200px-CaptainobviousChooseOption.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2013)

Gollum said:


> pretty good but a bit of symetry is lost.
> pointing at the right eye
> also fix the Jaw. there is no symmetry in it. Unless you were trying to show that she is facing a different direction and the shadow was supposed to compensate the oddness of symmetry on the jaw.



In real life, Nithu's image comes pretty close to how symmetrical typical human faces really are. I kid you not.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 14, 2013)

How do I make the collar apparent without using outlines? Pic related. 

*i.imgur.com/15N4BfT.png

I would like to set the colours down in their rough locations before making a proper version. I'm using negative space for the neck.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2013)

what program are you using?
use light blue shade to give a border to the collar.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 14, 2013)

Photoshop CS6.

I want to avoid any and all borders. I am considering extending the blazer to make the collar, but that would be a violation of the limitation.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2013)

try using layers. making everything on the same layer creates problems.
Edit: I looked at this from my PC screen and wow. You need a lot of work and practice 

try to get used to the tablet first. It took me 3 months to be a bit decent in my drawings with the tablet.
For starters, use a basic brush or best to try different tools.

Play solitaire with the tablet to learn about cursor movement


----------



## Anish (Nov 15, 2013)

Whoever did the cherry, really nice.  . 
And Gollum, alice is precious. . .


----------



## Nithu (Nov 20, 2013)

Anish said:


> Whoever did the cherry, really nice.  .



I did 
Thank you bro...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_20140318_200946_zpsxs2i0dui.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 22, 2014)

whoa pretty great artists in TDF


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's another quick drawing after I watched 300  - Rise of an empire

 Just added a filter to get that 300 kinda look 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Artwork/IMG_20140305_201049_zpssa8v8bag.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2014)

very well done


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2014)

hey thanks [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]: I liked your '300' drawing. its very good

- - - Updated - - -


 

I saw lot of chibi versions on internet and then started sketching. It was difficult for me to draw fingers and also there wasn't much time i had so I hid fingers.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey thanks [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION]

I suggest you outline your drawing with a black sketch pen


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]: I liked your '300' drawing. its very good
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Looks and awesome bro!


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 26, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Hey thanks  @lightningfassst
> 
> I suggest you outline your drawing with a black sketch pen



I am afraid actually what if I spoil my sketch. so i never tried to color. I only sketch with pencil. I did made the outline darker with pencil.
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]: Thank you


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool...it would look better I guess...  Just my 2 cents


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 26, 2014)

^you are saying right, it will look better but I'll spoil it if I do now. Have to practice first then I'll start using colors


----------



## Nithu (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] 
Nice one bro...


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 1, 2014)

[MENTION=273882]GUL[/MENTION]lum nice work man....you have a great talent.....


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

juliastiles406 said:


> [MENTION=273882]GUL[/MENTION]lum nice work man....you have a great talent.....



Hey thanks 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 9, 2014)

Started drawing again
Wip my cute character
*th07.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/099/9/1/skater_girl_wip01_by_niku4186-d7dukfq.jpg


Update
*th08.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2014/099/0/e/skater_girl_wip_by_niku4186-d7duj0q.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Apr 10, 2014)

Trying my hand at anime
*fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/100/c/a/kawaii_by_niku4186-d7dvcfk.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow. I am very much looking forward to completion of this anime character. Who is she?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2014)

Hands look weird.


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: You're so good at shading!!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Wow. I am very much looking forward to completion of this anime character. Who is she?


no one, although she looks like the character from Suzumya Haruhi


nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hands look weird.


Which characters?
Anime girl is supposed to be a kid and thin kids have thin forearms.


Flash said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: You're so good at shading!!



I call it light study. You need to try to imaging where the light would fall and where the light source is.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Which characters?
> Anime girl is supposed to be a kid and thin kids have thin forearms.


The anime characters fingers.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> The anime characters fingers.



her left hand pinky is a little incomplete hmm..
I wanted to hide the rest of her fingers in her hair.

I need to learn to color hair properly. I seem to struggle a lot with hair in color.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

Aah!! Another of your precious [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] 

going good. make her sesky as hell!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> her left hand pinky is a little incomplete hmm..
> I wanted to hide the rest of her fingers in her hair.
> 
> I need to learn to color hair properly. I seem to struggle a lot with hair in color.


For Anime ...outline the strokes for hair and fill is with a color and add wavy lines for shine just like your avatar has .... anime characters do not have much differentiation of hair strokes.
The fingers of the right hand of the characters are pushed near the face so try to make them straight. 
Otherwise this characters is ummmmaaah !


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2014)

That anime sketch is pretty good.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2014)

New Girl 
I am practicing fast paced sketching/outlining.
Usually I take very long to draw sketches.
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/103/5/9/cap_girl_by_niku4186-d7ea3fm.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 13, 2014)

To draw fast follow steps of drawing i.e first make anatomy structure, then make them solid and manage your background and then color. Don't know the steps for Anime but that's how I usually draw.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

Mmmmhmmm!!  

You have put in some neat work on those curvez!!!


----------



## Gollum (May 11, 2014)

More curves 
New modified costume for asuka kazama 
*fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2014/130/d/c/asuka_kazama_work_in_progress_by_niku4186-d7hwxzb.jpg


Spoiler



sunday morning, woke up played the guitar and suddenly had the urge to draw her sexily


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

Mugen from Samurai Champloo 

*photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/10561024_306424589534937_5575006_n.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

are there any good pens for coloring/shading which are more like water colors ??


----------



## snap (Jul 21, 2014)

^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2014)

abhidev said:


> are there any good pens for coloring/shading which are more like water colors ??


*www.snapdeal.com/product/staedtler-noris-club-water-color/622368

Mr. Sketch Scented Stix Watercolor Markers (Pack of 10): Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2014)

Now it looks better I guess... 

*photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10533599_303711903135159_1781583397_n.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 23, 2014)

woah i dnt even know abc of drawing......... awesome talent you guys have.........


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 23, 2014)

Here are few of my nooby sketches.. not sure whether i already posted on this forum..

*s30.postimg.org/hi28ziey5/asin.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/64fpob4fh/Bipasha.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/ds2m6m33h/bird_killing.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/3pnu3vo6l/kareena.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/55zcm0r3h/madhuri.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/gjlvx81m5/manmohan_singh.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/anwjnkbot/image.jpg
Yea, this is me myself ^ 

*s30.postimg.org/f5u91x2ct/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/z306avl7x/srk.jpg

(all these are resized from 4000x3000)


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2014)

whoa so much talent in this thread


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

[MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION]  those are really good...nice!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 23, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Here are few of my nooby sketches.. not sure whether i already posted on this forum..
> 
> *s30.postimg.org/hi28ziey5/asin.jpg
> 
> ...



areas for improvement
Proportions
pencil type used - use a 2B 0.5 or 0.3mm pencil
Spend more time to draw - dont finish in less than 3 hours

Start from smaller sketches and then go full page
Lear to draw hair
send me PM if you need, I can teach you AtoZ about hair


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> STAEDTLER Noris Club Water Color Pencils (24 Colors): Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal
> 
> Mr. Sketch Scented Stix Watercolor Markers (Pack of 10): Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal



I'm thinking of getting one of these..anybody has experience using such markers?

Flipkart.com | Letraset ProMarker Collector's Muted Tones Marker - Permanent Markers

Flipkart.com | Letraset ProMarker PMLESUM Summer Marker - Permanent Markers

Flipkart.com | Letraset ProMarker Collector's Pastel Tones Marker - Permanent Markers


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

abhidev said:


> [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION]  those are really good...nice!!!


Thanks for encouragement 



Gollum said:


> areas for improvement
> Proportions
> pencil type used - use a 2B 0.5 or 0.3mm pencil
> Spend more time to draw - dont finish in less than 3 hours
> ...



Thanks man, sure i will PM you 
I dont get enough time for doing sketches anymore, last i drew on these big sheets was like more than 1 year ago.
I know I suck at drawing hairs
and rightly guessed, many of these were drawn in a hurry, didnt give proper time.
I use normal pencils from B to 6B, dont remember the name of company - which has dark green coating.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 24, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Thanks for encouragement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggest you to get a steadler 0.5mm pencil. there is a cheap rubbry grip pencil that costs 70 rupees.
Also get a camlin nouvel 0.5mm
If you have good control over your hand, all you need is the 2B 0.5mm Pencil.
I am planning on drawing something today. its been a long time since I drew anything.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2014)

[MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
Wonderful sketches !! I just saw this thread for the first time..the emma watson sketch at the beginning was Awesome !! 

I used to draw a lot, but i kind of drifted off from it after 10th std.. :/
This thread just got me motivated to start drawing again..

I might have a badly drawn sketch of federer somewhere in my PC ..will upload it later.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
> Wonderful sketches !! I just saw this thread for the first time..the emma watson sketch at the beginning was Awesome !!
> 
> I used to draw a lot, but i kind of drifted off from it after 10th std.. :/
> ...



Hey thanks mate.
I was making a digital sketch of hers this january but left it at the point of drawing  hair


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I suggest you to get a steadler 0.5mm pencil. there is a cheap rubbry grip pencil that costs 70 rupees.
> Also get a camlin nouvel 0.5mm
> If you have good control over your hand, all you need is the 2B 0.5mm Pencil.
> I am planning on drawing something today. its been a long time since I drew anything.



I dont feel comfortable with 0.5 pencils, because a break could ruin the sketch. and the pressure after break creates a small pit on the paper and ruins everything :[
also the normal pencils are good for shading, easy to cover area quickly.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 27, 2014)

yesterday i bought the mechanical pencils
1 staedtler 0.5
1 camlin nouvel pencil 0.5
1 apsara 4B & 1 6B
a drawing book

couldnt get kneaded eraser, have seen it in many vids.

will draw by finding some time


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 27, 2014)

What were the prices of the Equipment you bought ? kneaded eraser is a pain in ass to find. Get from flipkart if you want.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 27, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What were the prices of the Equipment you bought ? kneaded eraser is a pain in ass to find. Get from flipkart if you want.



1 staedtler 0.5 - 25
1 camlin nouvel pencil 0.5 - 90
1 apsara 4B & 1 6B - 5 each
a drawing book - 35

going to exchange the drawing book for hard covered one. forgot to about it and bought the one which has soft covers(folds)

I was wondering how much the kneaded erasers cost in stores, because there might be difference in store prices and flipkart prices.
i saw on fk, it says 164 + 50 delivery charge


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I suggest you to get a steadler 0.5mm pencil. there is a cheap rubbry grip pencil that costs 70 rupees.
> Also get a camlin nouvel 0.5mm
> If you have good control over your hand, all you need is the 2B 0.5mm Pencil.
> I am planning on drawing something today. its been a long time since I drew anything.



Interested in drawing some 2D game art ?

Looking for someone who is good at inkscape AND photoshop to make 2D sprites based on requirements


----------



## Gollum (Jul 27, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Interested in drawing some 2D game art ?
> 
> Looking for someone who is good at inkscape AND photoshop to make 2D sprites based on requirements



I do all my drawing on paint tool sai,
I use photoshop only for touchups and some editing that I cannot do on sai.

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> 1 staedtler 0.5 - 25
> 1 camlin nouvel pencil 0.5 - 90
> 1 apsara 4B & 1 6B - 5 each
> a drawing book - 35
> ...



Last time I bought kneaded erasers It cost me rupees30 each.

These are old photos, I've gone digital now.
*i.imgur.com/KqfLZox.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4vVBWbx.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 27, 2014)

Exchanged the drawing book with hard backed book.
1 big size for 65 and other small size for 35 (to take with me to office )

also bought 0.5 H lead pack and a big round shaped brush for 40/-


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2014)

I messed up in painting... 

*photos-d.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xap1/10546557_741464962588075_733240240_n.jpg

*photos-a.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xaf1/10576093_773852972672480_662178822_n.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I messed up in painting...
> 
> *photos-d.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xap1/10546557_741464962588075_73340240_n.jpg
> 
> *photos-a.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xaf1/10576093_773852972672480_62178822_n.jpg



Is that mikasa from Attack on Titan?


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 28, 2014)

started with Kapil Sharma's sketch today after few mins of practice with lines & shapes
been a long time since i have drawn on a drawing ook..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Is that mikasa from Attack on Titan?



yup yup


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> yup yup



can you post the source image here. I'll give it a go


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

^ google it bro....i don't have it now


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ google it bro....i don't have it now



I cannot find an image of the same pose


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

^ damn even I'm not able to find it now :/


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

here's the federer pic i drew a long long time ago..
just took a hb pencil & started scribbling/doodling. 
I just drew his face & not whole body..


Spoiler



Original Image : 
*i.imgur.com/l5BB6dc.jpg

Mine : 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rDrvnu6l.jpg?1


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 3, 2014)

After 4-5 days of gap, today got some time to complete the sketch of Kapil Sharma

here are the pics from beginning till end. Drawn any sketch after long time so, forgive if it doesn't look like him.

*s26.postimage.org/vak0fpnrp/2014_07_28_236.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/fnsr2c9zp/2014_07_28_237.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/bq5hcxn6d/2014_07_28_238.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/f0tuctd3p/2014_07_28_240.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/unl3q6qvp/2014_08_03_244.jpg


Source Image : *static.indianexpress.com/m-images/Fri%20Nov%2008%202013,%2015:52%20hrs/M_Id_437435_kapilsharma.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2014)

anikkket said:


> After 4-5 days of gap, today got some time to complete the sketch of Kapil Sharma
> 
> here are the pics from beginning till end. Drawn any sketch after long time so, forgive if it doesn't look like him.
> 
> ...



I had to google kapil sharma.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 4, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I had to google kapil sharma.



People from Banglore dont watch 'Comedy nights with Kapil'? he is well known now.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2014)

good one  [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

*Eren Yeager* 

*photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xaf1/10575988_268855879966919_569638801_n.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2014)

must resist the pencil


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2014)

^ ???????


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ ???????



Seeing all these sketches makes me wanna draw, but I am afraid of the blank page and the time required to finish a sketch.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2014)

ohhh....yea....I am also trying my hand in painting with color pencils but the quality makes a difference(also the skill )


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 5, 2014)

Gained some confidence from the previous sketch and now started with a new one on A3 size paper.
its still outline, finished off with hair bunches for today.
took 1 hour from blank to this much.

it's a new bollywood actress if you want to guess

*s26.postimg.org/5qsamvvyt/2014_08_05_245.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/4zzkh3tlh/2014_08_05_246.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/xbl4e5dhx/2014_08_05_247.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

Crude drawing ! can't guess but shes looks like Deepika or maybe Priyanka ?
But ummm you said new then shes the one in herpanti ! forgot the name ! oh yeh shes Kriti ?? or maybe shradha !


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 5, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Crude drawing ! can't guess but shes looks like Deepika or maybe Priyanka ?
> But ummm you said new then shes the one in herpanti ! forgot the name ! oh yeh shes Kriti ?? or maybe shradha !



last one is the correct one, good guess 

- - - Updated - - -

Found the drawings which i drew in year 1999-2000, and a few between 2000-2003.

The cartoonish looking are drawn when there was a show called 'Pappyland' which used to be telecast on Kermit channel.
The (old) guy used to draw those and i used to draw by looking at them on tv using permanent markers & crayon colors.
Others which are not cartoonish are drawn at home or school drawing hour.

*s26.postimg.org/l0s5u2rh1/291742_1963459258513_894539512_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/jzrx4yahh/294189_1963460578546_2044964448_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/at9mho591/294776_1963461298564_1665636298_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/bk2cng7md/297507_1963462418592_636726230_n.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/symkvq4r9/297965_1963459578521_1274917270_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/etgrtwvpx/298090_1963459778526_1370839963_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/e57xayx05/298582_1963460018532_1409347315_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/dv505d7rp/299141_1963459498519_52960436_n.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/isikqh9qt/300254_1963461418567_854178158_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/lqfjk6hed/301150_1963458978506_996914936_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/y7m77cck5/305423_1963461698574_1687318664_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/rv71xi9hx/307819_1963458618497_2023124414_n.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/uwxu7gmmt/307822_1963460898554_1004668454_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/n6r22bkb9/307869_1963461978581_1091272492_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/8emcazedx/308237_1963461578571_1438658444_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/lk1uh389h/309170_1963460738550_1754068870_n.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/3va3pgwid/310102_1963459138510_1698197972_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/9kuxnis2d/310168_1963458418492_259204645_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/wnlgmotjp/310697_1963461178561_155312772_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/qf04t3vyt/311925_1963460498544_1077333444_n.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/jkpu3f3bp/311930_1963462298589_572510817_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/7k4e2ovx1/316739_1963459338515_432287632_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/70zatf4id/317570_1963460978556_1768436617_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/7lebw3xqt/317612_1963460378541_792284045_n.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/6lo10eil1/317673_1963458098484_808989005_n.jpg *s26.postimg.org/45m7mk0id/320732_1963460258538_1616959791_n.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2014)

anikkket said:


> last one is the correct one, good guess
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah, old drawing can make you reflect upon your mistakes and correct them


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 5, 2014)

Here, i found one of the episodes of the program.
skip to 6:40 to view the drawing he makes & 18:26 for colouring

[YOUTUBE]hnSRJi55WpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2014)

nice ones [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION]  I'll also try to post my old drawings but some are like too old (before 2000)

*photos-e.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/10533016_1448847768719748_1349242703_n.jpg

I need a drawing book now...it will be easier to keep them instead of separate papers


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a lot of faking old drawing im gonna put them here wait !

- - - Updated - - -

Ah **** my c6 is dead ! and i dont have a camera ! lets find some thing on the computer !

- - - Updated - - -

here is goes ! 
Behold TONY STARK
*i.imgur.com/H0weGNn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dn3T4YC.jpg
THE GRU !!! 
*i.imgur.com/uCjaTsH.jpg?1
Random collection
*i.imgur.com/B8onXX9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n5nUS2a.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NZwbP0E.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RzKKXEQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oojN5Rs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MpGkpxF.jpg
Some digital ones 
*i.imgur.com/2AgcCGtl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yVMYx5dl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6MYyFcml.jpg
*i.imgur.com/h8XKazGl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/61JuzRdl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4zPyRXIl.jpg
Thats it for now, ill post more this week.
sorry for big pictures.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I have a lot of faking old drawing im gonna put them here wait !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I for one am not obsessed with my name. Its a pity I share the same name as yours


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

HAHA ! dont worry I aint gonna steal your credit anytime !


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 5, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I have a lot of faking old drawing im gonna put them here wait !
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



nice sketches, i think you are good with text designs.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 6, 2014)

*puu.sh/aGyoE/62b5f8ae73.jpg
 *puu.sh/aGyfV/d748ef4273.jpg
 *puu.sh/aGyfE/5b11692b20.jpg

here are some of mine. I used to sketch earlier, haven't done any sketching for a long time


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 6, 2014)

The progress so far..
working on hairs.
Thanks to [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] & some youtube videos, i am little bit more confident with hairs now 

*s26.postimg.org/ts48lgh3p/2014_08_06_248.jpg *s26.postimg.org/q9s8p2g7p/2014_08_06_249.jpg *s26.postimg.org/5qxck02ad/2014_08_06_250.jpg 

*s26.postimg.org/6j00j76hh/2014_08_06_251.jpg *s26.postimg.org/89j1koo0l/2014_08_06_252.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2014)

awesome [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] 

did you shade the last pic with pencil or a marker/sketch pen ??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2014)

[MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION]
very good, just remember, hair not hairs
And yes, hair flows in a certain direction and is never straight - except for some Indian girls who do hair straightening.
remember to get those darks really dark, press down hard on the tip of the pencil. Also buy a white gel pen, it comes in handy when adding highlights to a sketch.
 [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]
I am not a fan of bleach but I like the sketches. You should find time to draw.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 6, 2014)

abhidev said:


> awesome [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]
> 
> did you shade the last pic with pencil or a marker/sketch pen ??



pencil. i don't like anything other than pencil for any type of drawings that i do 

 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] finding time is very hard and I'm learning guitar too


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> pencil. i don't like anything other than pencil for any type of drawings that i do



what pencils do you use...I have a normal pencil and it doesn't produce that darker effect...I have to shade 2-3 layers for darker areas


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> pencil. i don't like anything other than pencil for any type of drawings that i do
> 
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] finding time is very hard and I'm learning guitar too



so you're in the same boat as me.

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> what pencils do you use...I have a normal pencil and it doesn't produce that darker effect...I have to shade 2-3 layers for darker areas



2B 0.5 fresh leads.
Old leads will not be dark


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 7, 2014)

*s26.postimg.org/hqii263kl/2014_08_07_254.jpg 

This is the final one-
I think i could improve it more, but too lazy now 

*s26.postimg.org/s1uuutv9x/2014_08_07_255.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> *s26.postimg.org/hqii263kl/2014_08_07_254.jpg
> 
> This is the final one-
> I think i could improve it more, but too lazy now


Please share the link of the reference image.  I want to give it a shot.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Please share the link of the reference image.  I want to give it a shot.



*s26.postimg.org/b2lwfkk2h/297850_shraddha_kapoor.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> *s26.postimg.org/b2lwfkk2h/297850_shraddha_kapoor.jpg



very messy hair, but a good subject.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/aGyoE/62b5f8ae73.jpg
> *puu.sh/aGyfV/d748ef4273.jpg
> *puu.sh/aGyfE/5b11692b20.jpg
> 
> here are some of mine. I used to sketch earlier, haven't done any sketching for a long time



omg aditya srsly you are good at this.............


----------



## snap (Aug 7, 2014)

^^wow! indeed very good


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 19, 2014)

Started with Madhuri Dixit's sketch yesterday.

*s26.postimg.org/qee7xrcet/femina_md_01_1.jpg

spent 1 hour on outlines yesterday, then half hours on darkening hairs with 6B

*s26.postimg.org/rs5ut2bo5/2014_08_18_263.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/z4bayltw5/2014_08_18_264.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/h2s60szv9/2014_08_18_265.jpg

Following is done today with 2B 0.5mm mechanical pencil. took around 1:45 hours.

*s26.postimg.org/ju6udo905/2014_08_19_268.jpg

*s26.postimg.org/9o2u8fdzp/2014_08_19_269.jpg

Face is yet to be done.
Hope this time the face looks similar


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2014)

oh...you go from out to in....I go with the eyes an everything first and later everything else


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2014)

lol I go from top left to bottom right as I am a right hander. But this is only in case of analog/traditional sketch.
Digital, I just start where i like.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> oh...you go from out to in....I go with the eyes an everything first and later everything else



LOL. I used to go randomly before.
After watching a few vids on sketching where the artist used to do hair first then inner parts.
So trying the same since last 2 sketches.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 22, 2014)

got bored yesterday in class..teacher was away for some work..drew up this superman.
*i.imgur.com/XB9Vi2Pl.jpg?2




Spoiler



Clark kent is superman !!!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey, looks good.
symmetry is a bit off at the face and the right leg is very thin for superman standards.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice work [MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION] 

Btw, you still in school???


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] and [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]

The sketch could've been a bit better had i done it with a pencil.. Just had a pen with me at that time so the leg had to be thin permanently.. 
Will improvise on it on a new sketch on sunday.

& i am in college.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2014)

good one [MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION]


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2014)

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION]: that superman looks good. I can never draw anything in pen except stick figures which also takes 3 or 4 try. I can't *imagine* something solid, that's why i need eraser to make my sketches better.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Nov 4, 2014)

A little inspiration for artists in this thread. 
Helpful drawing tutorials and references. - Imgur

No ones posting anything new.. Are your hands busy with something else?


----------



## snap (Nov 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hey, looks good.
> symmetry is a bit off at the face and the right leg is very thin for superman standards.



Why is gollum eating everyone's avatars? D:


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys 
I want to paint a modern art on canvas.


But I don't know how to use acrylic paints.I know use of water colors. 


To blend colors layers I use wet brush over colors borders. 
Can I use acrylic colors same way? 


should i mix it with water or apply straight from tube?

- - - Updated - - -

Bump...... anybody?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Hey guys
> I want to paint a modern art on canvas.
> 
> 
> ...



no idea mate, never used them myself.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> no idea mate, never used them myself.


What colors do you use?
And what type of canvas?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 27, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> What colors do you use?
> And what type of canvas?



i don't use colors. only graphite pencil on 130gsm white paper.
i have used watercolour pencils for only one artwork.
i now draw digitally on my computer.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 13, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: Hey man, which program do you use for drawing? I have a Wacom Intuos4 that I haven't used for a long time. Thinking of getting back to drawing. Also can you give some links for good digital painting tutorials?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: Hey man, which program do you use for drawing? I have a Wacom Intuos4 that I haven't used for a long time. Thinking of getting back to drawing. Also can you give some links for good digital painting tutorials?



I use photoshop and painter11.
I use a basic wacom bamboo one pen medium.
All tutorials are on deviantart you just need to look for what you are trying to create.
There is no single tutorial for a complete drawing method.

Anyway, here is my new girl. She is not complete so I have not uploaded on deviant art yet. Best viewed on an IPS screen.
*i.imgur.com/yPtsrmc.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 19, 2015)

This sketch I started yesterday

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/18/83d3c15799d0c2f8a5a620fe0f49009c.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2015)

good effort mate always remember to use the crop tool.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> good effort mate always remember to use the crop tool.


You talking to me?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

anikkket said:


> You talking to me?



Yes,
When you have something that you want to hide(like unfinished work) you can use the crop tool.

BTW how long did it take for you to reach this far on the sketch?

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> You talking to me?



Yes,
When you have something that you want to hide(like unfinished work) you can use the crop tool.

BTW how long did it take for you to reach this far on the sketch?


----------



## digibrush (Jan 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I use photoshop and painter11.
> I use a basic wacom bamboo one pen medium.
> All tutorials are on deviantart you just need to look for what you are trying to create.
> There is no single tutorial for a complete drawing method.
> ...



Wow!!! Gollum, you did really great!!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Wow!!! Gollum, you did really great!!



abhi complete nahi hai bhai - 
not complete yet
Jab complete ho jaayegi tab I will post it in wallpaper size, ultra size.
Currently this is around 5000p


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yes,
> When you have something that you want to hide(like unfinished work) you can use the crop tool.
> 
> BTW how long did it take for you to reach this far on the sketch?
> ...


About 3-4 hours. The proportions didnt come proper


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

anikkket said:


> About 3-4 hours. The proportions didnt come proper



its just practice dude. thats all u need.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 20, 2015)

Illustrator

*i.imgur.com/lLn75vk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SVx5Xvg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ab1Stdn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7Ukp1jt.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Illustrator
> 
> *i.imgur.com/lLn75vk.jpg
> 
> ...


the images are not showing up mate.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 20, 2015)

They are showing mate.^^

The first one will be a cool wallpaper [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2015)

wow [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]. I never knew you're so good at art.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks guys. learning, all of that was homework. 
This is entirely done in photoshop. Went for photorealism. 

*i.imgur.com/BjVpAOE.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2015)

^Thats so awesome mate, did you use  a drawing tablet for this ? Also, the previous ones were vector art right ? could you link me tuts ?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

nope used a mouse. You can see the jagged edges if you look closely. Yep previous ones are vector art. 
Donno links to tuts, this is what the profs showed us in class. Pen tool is your best friend, just trace out the outlines and take it from there. For the frog, the shadows and highlights were entirely done using burn and dodge.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> nope used a mouse. You can see the jagged edges if you look closely. Yep previous ones are vector art.
> Donno links to tuts, this is what the profs showed us in class. Pen tool is your best friend, just trace out the outlines and take it from there. For the frog, the shadows and highlights were entirely done using burn and dodge.


Agree, it's the best tool for tracing if you know how to use it properly. Also in Photoshop the refine edge is a very handy feature


----------



## Gollum (Jan 26, 2015)

anikkket said:


> Agree, it's the best tool for tracing if you know how to use it properly. Also in Photoshop the refine edge is a very handy feature



Can you help me with the photoshop option. As-in where to find it?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Can you help me with the photoshop option. As-in where to find it?


Refine edge is feature to refine the selection (marching ants)

1 Use pen tool to make an outline as proper as possible.
2 Once the path is completed, right click anywhere and select make a selection
3 then select any tool that creates a selection(magic wand/selection)
4 right click on the image and select refine edge

It will pen a window with several sliders
Adjust the sliders to make the selection as you want
There is a drop-down on top which changes the background of the area out of selection, in order to view whether there are any loose gaps are present
At the bottom there ids dropdown to select what should be the output(selection/mask etc)


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 10, 2015)

My art .....look at the album Imgur


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

botmom?
wish there was a way to embed albums


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 10, 2015)

Nah, I saw tincans work from deviantart so was free in school to copy from what I remembered. And it's male, batman


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

what is the third one? It's the entire thing?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 10, 2015)

My classmate asked me to make blowing planet, so I tried.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

liked the energy arcs
the skull figure is doing the destroying, I suppose


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you, no that skull figure was actually my attempt to make half blown terminator, I just doodle such stuff......will post NY sketchbooks tomorrow, there's a lot more


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 14, 2015)

Long Post[bandwidth warning]
*i.imgur.com/yTAvjdb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wJBrTZf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Nz3rrfU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ivC1fjO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fI3IcAv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/T1Ii3ml.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QLAQXqE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rtP25MG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9jiZieC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/K3sWYaz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KrJURkl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YYcVQ5g.jpg
*i.imgur.com/J3t2ZCD.jpg
Graffiti
*i.imgur.com/u0dRaDT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zp3DKoG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XYFI4vH.jpg
Portraits 
*i.imgur.com/OiU5a8f.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vMPywdw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gKXyUCm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/62UsSOr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qvRESe6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2lgGNiB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DpBxKId.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PBtYraX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MuLkvQB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JuOCPgf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gE7cpXr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zaNrLIa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7uH4wFt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vGJLVEX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2nisuUZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Bab7fjC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WhWnFzs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tY5cMey.jpg
Sorry for the long post, but these are some of my good drawings, have more...will post more soon.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 14, 2015)

very nice nik.
now we have 2 nikhils who draw


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha ty


----------



## digibrush (Feb 19, 2015)

@ Nikhil, lots of nice drawings,  Keep it up.

Sketching on Tab
*i.imgur.com/vqXUkh5.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Feb 19, 2015)

digibrush said:


> @ Nikhil, lots of nice drawings,  Keep it up.
> 
> Sketching on Tab
> *i.imgur.com/vqXUkh5.jpg



which tab is that?
must be hard to draw


----------



## digibrush (Feb 19, 2015)

Its an android base tab, Dell venue 7. You can draw on any Tab with proper app with finger or stylus. I draw on Sketchbook Express.

the stylus I bought is not good .  I need better stylus like Adonit jot.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice sketch.... I have a lot of more drawings will post moar! Soon!


----------



## Nithu (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice sketches guys... really amazing


----------



## Raziel (May 30, 2015)

Coool works guys! 
Check my 3d artworks at Behance


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2015)

Raziel said:


> Coool works guys!
> Check my 3d artworks at Behance



wow. that is amazing. 
the lighting for the interiors is great, any tuts or tips?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 30, 2015)

If you are good at something, never do it for free!


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> If you are good at something, never do it for free!


-Joker The dark knight.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 2, 2015)

Hoo-ah!


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2015)

Started my adventure. Mainly because I want to draw portrait of people.

Draft version
*i.imgur.com/E7tkDZj.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

Another draft. Not like the reference.
*i.imgur.com/uzV4N7P.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

Try not to draw the teeth and concentrate on the outline.
I know it can be frustrating at times but the more time you spend on the outline the better your sketch is gonna be.

I can tell that you made this in a hurry and probably within an hour.

It can take me upto 3hours just for the outline. I am not satisfied otherwise.
shading takes me less than 15minutes lol
hair can take around 2 hours if I concentrate too much else lesser.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Try not to draw the teeth and concentrate on the outline.
> I know it can be frustrating at times but the more time you spend on the outline the better your sketch is gonna be.
> 
> I can tell that you made this in a hurry and probably within an hour.
> ...



Yeah, it's the draft. Need to work more on it. I am drawing because one gets better with the number of hours invested. Hair will take lot more.

How do you do the shading ? Blending with fingers ? What are your strategies to draw outline ? 

More than the extra fineness I am trying to replicated the reference photo. First one came out great. Looks almost like the subject. Second one, not so.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, it's the draft. Need to work more on it. I am drawing because one gets better with the number of hours invested. Hair will take lot more.
> 
> How do you do the shading ? Blending with fingers ? What are your strategies to draw outline ?
> 
> More than the extra fineness I am trying to replicated the reference photo. First one came out great. Looks almost like the subject. Second one, not so.


IMO, try not to just make the outline. Try to understand head anatomy. If you draw the head outline without knowing what should go where. You'll end up drawing Lizzy Velasquez. Anatomy also helps in designing own characters and trying something new with your own style.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> IMO, try not to just make the outline. Try to understand head anatomy. If you draw the head outline without knowing what should go where. You'll end up drawing Lizzy Velasquez. Anatomy also helps in designing own characters and trying something new with your own style.



Haha...thankfully I can no longer draw out of proportion. 

What do you suggest on anatomy ? I have been reading books on it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Haha...thankfully I can no longer draw out of proportion.
> 
> What do you suggest on anatomy ? I have been reading books on it.


Make a profile on pinterst and I'll share a link for a whole list of links and boards having images that you can use for reference to learn anatomy. If you are a noob, then also look for a dew videos. But only practice can make you Better.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 24, 2015)

Nowadays working out girls are very popular, you can draw them and enjoy at the same time XD


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Make a profile on pinterst and I'll share a link for a whole list of links and boards having images that you can use for reference to learn anatomy. If you are a noob, then also look for a dew videos. But only practice can make you Better.



*www.pinterest.com/psygeist/

Note that I just want to concentrated on Portrait (face). Not interested in body anatomy.

Yeah, practice is most important.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, it's the draft. Need to work more on it. I am drawing because one gets better with the number of hours invested. Hair will take lot more.
> 
> How do you do the shading ? Blending with fingers ? What are your strategies to draw outline ?
> 
> More than the extra fineness I am trying to replicated the reference photo. First one came out great. Looks almost like the subject. Second one, not so.



for outline,
If you are doing a commission or a known figures portrait, then use a grid.
3x3 grid is good for portraits.

Never use your fingers for shading as fingers contain oil and that can ruin the sketch.

I use paper blender, cotton and sometimes toilet paper.
I usually lay down a lot of dark graphite at a corner of the page and then take the color off it for going light to dark.
I never use pencil direct on the working area.

Also, scan your sketches. dont use cheap phone camera. Unless you have a good one.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Nowadays working out girls are very popular, you can draw them and enjoy at the same time XD



Woot?
Linkz plz


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> for outline,
> If you are doing a commission or a known figures portrait, then use a grid.
> 3x3 grid is good for portraits.
> 
> ...



I do use vertical and horizontal lines for the features. 

I will use cotton. Will looks for paper blender. Thanks.

What do you mean by not using pencil direct on working area ?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 18, 2015)

Its been a long time since I drew something.
Today I sat down to draw again. Now I don't feel like going to gym.
*pre12.deviantart.net/4808/th/pre/i/2015/261/e/b/my_asuka_by_niku4186-d99zwts.jpg?1


----------



## d3p (Sep 24, 2015)

I need some professional looking logo for my csgo team. Any one ?


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 27, 2015)

tried to make a logo for my website. Any critics? Name is DesktopRigs.in
*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/cropped-logo-render1.png


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2015)

it looks like a bevel around a cone
if you follow some old school logic, there should be no colours, no shading, no highlights and shadows, and the whole thing should look good in monochrome or when printed in another medium (think keychain, stamp, embossed in stone) you never know where a logo might be used

don't need to listen to me though, it looks stylish enough for web


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Anorion. Yes flat logos do look good. But with this i was going for a 3d Emblem style. that is the reason for the beveling and shadows


----------



## rowdy (Sep 29, 2015)

An excellent artwork by me. 
*s30.postimg.org/etreowao1/Untitled.png


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2015)

^^draw more dude. It's odd but good.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 30, 2015)

rowdy said:


> An excellent artwork by me.
> *s30.postimg.org/etreowao1/Untitled.png



'unkown' spelling is wrong...what is it btw


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2015)

abhidev said:


> 'unkown' spelling is wrong...what is it btw



hahahahaha rotflmao


----------



## rowdy (Sep 30, 2015)

Faun thank you it seems you are the only intelligent person who understands my excellence. Here is another one just for you!! Not an excellent work but a good one.
Others who don't understand my excellent work keep thinking. You will understand it. 

*s14.postimg.org/y5q588isx/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Sep 30, 2015)

the first one is really good. is is a self-portrait?


----------



## Raziel (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice work fellow artists! 
I'm posting a 3d render of Lamborghini Aventador Superveloce I did for the Humster3d car rendering challenge. 
I was late for the challenge but i managed to finish this in the last 3 days. I used 3ds max.  

Original entry here: Lamborghini Aventador SV - Praveen V. S - Car Render Challenge 2015 - Humster3D store
My design page: Turbine CGI  


*humster3d.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/24/Aventador_SV.jpg

*humster3d.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/24/Aventador_SV_clay.jpg

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 24, 2015)

Raziel said:


> Nice work fellow artists!
> I'm posting a 3d render of Lamborghini Aventador Superveloce I did for the Humster3d car rendering challenge.
> I was late for the challenge but i managed to finish this in the last 3 days. I used 3ds max.
> 
> ...


Wow! Fantastic!..... How did you do it BTW? Some reference might help.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 24, 2015)

[MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION]: Thankyou. I did it in 3ds Max, rendered in Keyshot, post work in Photoshop and After Effects. This is a render challenge., I had a rough SV model which I customized to my taste, somewhat like Liberty walk Aventador look but still keeping Superveloce. Added skirting, lowered wheels and changed a lot of things. Then I took the model to Keyshot and textured, lit, animated and rendered it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 24, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION]: Thankyou. I did it in 3ds Max, rendered in Keyshot, post work in Photoshop and After Effects. This is a render challenge., I had a rough SV model which I customized to my taste, somewhat like Liberty walk Aventador look but still keeping Superveloce. Added skirting, lowered wheels and changed a lot of things. Then I took the model to Keyshot and textured, lit, animated and rendered it.


Awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Faun thank you it seems you are the only intelligent person who understands my excellence. Here is another one just for you!! Not an excellent work but a good one.
> Others who don't understand my excellent work keep thinking. You will understand it.
> 
> *s14.postimg.org/y5q588isx/Untitled.jpg



dude dont take criticism the wrong way .. its really excellent but be humble with your creations, you'll get a lot more appreciations


----------



## snap (Nov 24, 2015)

"art" ^^


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/5t529qo.jpg

Damn, was drawing something and it transformed into some other lady...lol

Need more practice.


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Long Post[bandwidth warning]
> *i.imgur.com/yTAvjdb.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/wJBrTZf.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/Nz3rrfU.jpg
> ...



You can be animator !
Do animation course and goto Gaming or Film Animation industry abroad !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

Where should I sign up? Lol, can you guide me, how I can do that?


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Where should I sign up? Lol, can you guide me, how I can do that?



Goto nearby Animation Academy and ask them for career guidance or ask any Education Career Counselor.

Or
online 

*www.google.co.in/search?client=ope...e=UTF-8#q=free+career+counselors+india+online


----------



## Gollum (Dec 19, 2015)

New work
rest is censored
*img01.deviantart.net/3047/i/2015/353/b/2/devil_asuka_tekken_by_niku4186-d9kn2sg.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> New work
> rest is censored
> *img01.deviantart.net/3047/i/2015/353/b/2/devil_asuka_tekken_by_niku4186-d9kn2sg.jpg


I really like the shoulder highlight..
Share the whole pick after its complete. 
PS: you have a crazy fetish for naked tekken characters.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I really like the shoulder highlight..
> Share the whole pick after its complete.
> PS: you have a crazy fetish for naked tekken characters.



Hehe no just one character. And I like to see the human body [F] for its natural beauty. And the joy of drawing it.
This one is a work in progress with a little bit of color testing. God Bless IPS monitors.
*img06.deviantart.net/cb5c/i/2015/353/3/d/asuka_alternate_costume_by_niku4186-d9kn3vz.png

I am so lazy. plus my right hand shoulder hurts because of sitting for hours.
I love knee high socks/stocking on girls. Sadly I can't see real life references 
*img02.deviantart.net/d260/i/2015/353/4/1/asuka_kawai_by_niku4186-d9kn3q0.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Hehe no just one character. And I like to see the human body [F] for its natural beauty. And the joy of drawing it.
> This one is a work in progress with a little bit of color testing. God Bless IPS monitors.
> *img06.deviantart.net/cb5c/i/2015/353/3/d/asuka_alternate_costume_by_niku4186-d9kn3vz.png


Joy of drawing. I know what you mean. Anyways. This one. The shoulders are very wide. The fingers are way too small and the hair do not go well with the shape of the skull.... Other than that, the abdomen looks good. Boobs are half done, they should look even evident after done. 
Good job. 
I have boards to beat. Will start my drawings after 3-4months. Then I'll be very very active here.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Joy of drawing. I know what you mean. Anyways. This one. The shoulders are very wide. The fingers are way too small and the hair do not go well with the shape of the skull.... Other than that, the abdomen looks good. Boobs are half done, they should look even evident after done.
> Good job.
> I have boards to beat. Will start my drawings after 3-4months. Then I'll be very very active here.



Shoulders look wide because of the puffy shoulder type of clothing. I will experiment with sleeveless 
Yeah, I'm drawing without a reference to its a whole new difficulty level. So everything is imaginary and looks weird right now lol


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Shoulders look wide because of the puffy shoulder type of clothing. I will experiment with sleeveless
> Yeah, I'm drawing without a reference to its a whole new difficulty level. So everything is imaginary and looks weird right now lol


Seems, like you concentrate on one area a lot. Looks like you are a portrait artist. 
If you are going with whole body shots without a reference you might wanna improve upon your anatomy skills. 
But I think, for this one in particular, it looks just fine. The hip shape and the thigh gap is just perfect, if you are able to complete and add all the details to the piece, it might look just great.
For future though, do look into improving anatomy skills and gesture drawing if you want to go ahead with full body pieces.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 19, 2015)

Words of wisdom here: while drawing girls, always remember, less is more.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Words of wisdom here: while drawing girls, always remember, more is less.


Less is more .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 19, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Less is more .


Edited. Lol


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Edited. Lol


Haha


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> New work
> rest is censored
> *img01.deviantart.net/3047/i/2015/353/b/2/devil_asuka_tekken_by_niku4186-d9kn2sg.jpg


Nice!!!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 23, 2015)

thanks  
I'm on holiday so will finish up the drawing when I'm back


----------



## Gollum (Feb 24, 2019)

I have not posted in such a long time. I had stopped drawing for no reason. I'm happy to say that I haven't lost touch 

Harley Quinn
*images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/intermediary/f/ca833c66-dd3a-4376-ad60-9a0d435f8a12/dcu3jo3-f1b1fcb2-65e3-4e67-b5b4-e925cee074c4.png/v1/fill/w_1920,h_1113,q_80,strp/harley_quinn_by_niku4186_dcu3jo3-fullview.jpg

And current Wip - Random practice
*i.imgur.com/AiiNvha.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice! The 2nd one,is it based on some figurine/anime/game character?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nice! The 2nd one,is it based on some figurine/anime/game character?


It may look like it but no, Its not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Gollum said:


> It may look like it but no, Its not.


So it is entirely your original creation,even so you must have use some 'basic template'(I don't know much about image editing,just guessing here based on what limited info I have about it).


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> So it is entirely your original creation,even so you must have use some 'basic template'(I don't know much about image editing,just guessing here based on what limited info I have about it).


I usually look up an image on Internet for the outline for pose of the character.
Then I add a head.
If the outline looks ok, then I start the coloring work.
I will post a WIP once I go home.

If you look on the top left of the image, you will be able to see the whole sketch. I've only posted a portion of it here. Because the rest of it is kind of NSFW. lel


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2019)

Got it.

Yeah I already saw the top left area  btw she somewhat resembles female characters from those chinese fantasy/historical novels.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2019)

would like to see start to end video, there is a ton of detailing here


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Got it.
> 
> Yeah I already saw the top left area  btw she somewhat resembles female characters from those chinese fantasy/historical novels.


Yep, looks like that.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2019)

Anorion said:


> would like to see start to end video, there is a ton of detailing here


I was actually not taking a video this time. But I have layers of the workflow. So I think I may be able to create a video from it or a Gif that shows this from outline to full color.


----------

